# Account gehackt



## Nikigoestoimba (25. April 2008)

So, mein Anliegen, ich suche Leute denen was ähnliches passiert ist oder die welche kennen denen es passiert ist für eine offensieve im WoW-Europe forum.

Einem Offi aus unserer Gilde, weswegen auch immer, wird nun das 3. mal der Acc gehackt .... er wechselt seit dem ersten Hack 1 mal in der woche das PW.

Er investiert viel zeit und Liebe  in seine Chars, hat einen T4 Deftank, eine T4, T5 Heal Schamanin und jetzt eine Jägerin hochgezogen. 

Auf dem Pc befinden sich auch nur normale Addons die wir alle nutzen,  die von der Buffed seite  oder offiziellen Seiten der addons selber. (sollte Keylogger ausschliessen)

Diese Woche wurde nun der Acc zum 3. mal gehackt und alle Chars gelöscht, Blizzard stellt die Chars nicht wieder her, keine Kolanz, nichts, die Chars sind tot und das wars dann ?!?! 

XXX Spielstunden, farmen, Inis, Raids, alles um sonst...

Es wäre für einen Blizzard-Support mitarbeiter pro Char einen kästchen anklicken und auf OK drücken .... es ist zuviel verlangt ....

Eine andere Frage die sich stellt.. ist es ein Hacker der sich einen Spass draus macht alle xx Passwörter vom selben Acc zu hacken und die Chars xx mal zu löschen ? .. oder ist es ein Blizzard interner fehler ?!?..

Also ich suche Leute die sich hier melden und bei ausreichender anzahl solls dann im WoW-europe Forum einen Beitrag dazu geben wo dann die Kolanz von Blizz (2 häckchen machen und OK drücken) angesprochen wird !

Ich hoffe  es werden genug leute mit machen um "ich sag mal" eine kleine offensieve zu starten..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bitte euch hiermit alle Flames, dumme Antworten,  Kommentare und kinderquatsch zu dem Thema zu lassen ....


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

Also er wird 90% einen keylogger gehabt haben, woher sei mal dahin gestellt aber anders würde der hacker nicht an das Passwort kommen.

Somit eigenverschulden und das schon zum 3. mal klar irgendwann ist sogar mit der Kulanz mal schluss und man sollte draus lernen.

Das nachvollziehen und Logs durcharbeiten kostet knapp 1-3 Tage Minimum, das sind Kosten für Blizzard die sie 2 mal aus Kulanz übernommen haben aber kein 3. mal.
Find ich OK.


----------



## Josh940 (25. April 2008)

also wen ich mal was sagen darf:


HACKER SIND DIE GRÖßTEN HUR******* DER WELT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie kann jemand nur aus spaß nen acc hacken?also ich hab mitleid mit deinem freund erst recht weil die chars T4 un so hatten


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. April 2008)

klar ist es nit toll aber was will ma machen wenn sich solche firmen das in kopf gesetzt haben die leute zu hacken dann schaffe sie das auch egal was man macht da sind ganz wahrschenilich profis hinter
einem freund von mir ist sowas auch schon passiert und naja blizz hat seine chars NACKT wieder hergestellt


----------



## Melih (25. April 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> So, mein Anliegen, ich suche Leute denen was ähnliches passiert ist oder die welche kennen denen es passiert ist für eine offensieve im WoW-Europe forum.
> 
> Einem Offi aus unserer Gilde, weswegen auch immer, wird nun das 3. mal der Acc gehackt .... er wechselt seit dem ersten Hack 1 mal in der woche das PW.
> 
> ...



tja selber schuld spiele wow seit 3 jahren (mit langen pausen) und wurde noch nie gehackt


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. April 2008)

Josh940 schrieb:


> also wen ich mal was sagen darf:
> HACKER SIND DIE GRÖßTEN HUR******* DER WELT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


jo da haste recht aber was willste tun?
Albert Einstein sagte ja schon früher: "Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit! Nur bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher!"
wenn du die Dummheit auf diesem planeten ausrotten willst usst du die gesammte menschheit ausrotten


----------



## SueySite (25. April 2008)

Da gibt´s ne lustige Sicherheitslücke im Internet Explorer. Vielleicht sollte er sich da mal updates ziehen. Durch diese Lücke ist es möglich unerkannt einen Keylogger beim blosen ansurfen von Internetseiten zu installieren. Ich hatte das Problem auch mehrmals, bis ich da mal drauf gekommen bin ^^


----------



## Isel (25. April 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Da gibt´s ne lustige Sicherheitslücke im Internet Explorer. Vielleicht sollte er sich da mal updates ziehen. Durch diese Lücke ist es möglich unerkannt einen Keylogger beim blosen ansurfen von Internetseiten zu installieren. Ich hatte das Problem auch mehrmals, bis ich da mal drauf gekommen bin ^^


Wer damit surft soltle sich eh nich beschweren.
Aber liegt doch auf der Hand hier....einmal ne nkeylogger eingefangne und nicht richtig beseitigt. Die Leute hacken nciht gezielt immer den selben Acc. Aber wen nder Keylogger weiterhin noch irgendwo rumgeistert isses doch klar, dass die ständig die neuen pws haben


----------



## rudiross (25. April 2008)

Eine ziemlich sichere Methode, weitere Hacks auszuschliessen: Einfach unter Linux spielen, läuft hier prächtig^^

Ansonsten Rechner neu aufsetzen und keine unsicheren Programme verwenden (Internet Explorer, Outlook, etc), immer ohne Administratorrechte arbeiten (außer WoW, das braucht die leider),  u.U. auch noch ein Antivirenprogramm verwenden.


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (25. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Also er wird 90% einen keylogger gehabt haben, woher sei mal dahin gestellt aber anders würde der hacker nicht an das Passwort kommen.
> 
> Somit eigenverschulden und das schon zum 3. mal klar irgendwann ist sogar mit der Kulanz mal schluss und man sollte draus lernen.
> 
> ...




ich hatte selber mal meine Druidin gelöscht und nach ... ca 7 Monaten ein Ticket geschrieben wegen dem char und wiederherstellung, ich wusste nichtmal genau wann der Char gelöscht wurde. der GM sagte , ok, log aus erstell einen Char, log ganz aus neu in Acc einloggen, dann war der Char wieder da und ich konnte den eben erstellten Löschen, den erstellten diente dazu das der alte (wiederhergestellte) char in der Liste erscheint. 

Achja die dauer vom ticket schreiben bis das ich mich mit dem Char einlogen könnte waren ca .. 4 minuten. 
 Also kein aufwand von 2-3 tagen.


----------



## CroWeD (25. April 2008)

HuHu,

also, mein Account wurde auch mal gehackt allerdings hatte ich das Glück das alles wiederhergestellt wurde bis aufn letzten Kupfer. Ich hatte mir wahrscheinlich einen Keylogger eingefangen, so sagte es Blizzard. Allerdings bin ich dahintergekommen das son Spasti-Ex-Kolege mir über die Schulter geschaut hatt, wobei ich mir aber auch nur zu 99% sicher bin. Sollte ich irgentwann nochmal dahintergekommen oder er es zugeben sollte, brech ich ihn sein Schädel und für jeden Tag ( 2 Wochen ) die ich nicht zocken konnte trette ich ihn einmal ins Genick.

Sollte mein Account erneut gehackt werden, fordere ich meine Chars ers garnicht zurück sondern verkauf gleich meine kompletten PC ......

Ich habe mittlerweile die Schnauze echt voll von dieser verkackten Kiddy-Inet-Welt...

mfg trotz Zorn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steve Coal (25. April 2008)

Ich würde auch mal sagen dass er mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nen Keylogger hat, oder er hat leichtfertigerweise sein Passwort immer wieder an dritte weitergegeben. 
Was anderes ist ja wohl kaum möglich, zumindest fällt mir nichts ein.

Zum Wiederherstellen:
Erstmal muss ich sagen dass es mir schon leid tut, dass ihm das pssiert ist.
Aber ich muss sagen ich verstehe Blizzard. Sieht man das aus deren SIcht würde ich auch nichts mehr machen.
Einmal ok, beim zweiten mal wäre ich schon vorsichtig, aber beim dritten mal würd ich auch sagen das wars.
Denn das kommt dann einfach verdächtig vor.  Ich will deinem Freund nichts unterstellen, aber aus Sicht der Blizzards sieht das doch verdächtig danach aus dass das ein abgekartertes Spiel ist. 

Kulanz ist etwas auf freiwilliger Basis und ein entgegenkommen von Blizzard. 
Also wäre es angebracht froh zu sein dass sie das überhaupt zu machen und nicht rumzumeckern dass sie irgendwann berechtigterweise die Schnauze voll haben.
Ich finde Blizzard ist dem User mehr als entgegengekommen, sich jetzt zu beschwehren ist lächerlich und kindisch. 
Denn man kann in diesem Fall zurecht an seiner Sorgfaltspflicht zweifeln sich vor sowas wie Keyloggern zu schützen. 

Von daher DAGEGEN!


----------



## Smoleface (25. April 2008)

pWned

Nach dem 3ten mal würde es mich als GM auch ankacken einer Person immer wieder die Chars zu erstellen... Tut mir Leid, aber so ist es nunmal.


----------



## SixNight (25. April 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> So, mein Anliegen, ich suche Leute denen was ähnliches passiert ist oder die welche kennen denen es passiert ist für eine offensieve im WoW-Europe forum...................


 
Keylogger .. jmd. kennt  die Email daten ..


----------



## Tyraila (25. April 2008)

spiele nun seit 2 jahren und hatte noch keinen Keylogger ... oder sonst der was ..
man sollte schon achten das man auch gute antiviren programme hat..


----------



## Syrahna (25. April 2008)

Eins versteh ich nur nicht, was bringt es denn den Hackern einem die chars zu löschen? einfach nur fun oder was soll das? 0o


----------



## Katze (25. April 2008)

tjo entweder was geladen und keylogger auf pc oder jemandem das pw gegeben, da sag ich nur : selber schuld oO weil einfach so kann man das system von blizzard net hacken, naja wie gesat er is auf jeden fall serber schuld weil er entweder keylogger geladen hat oder das pw wer hat...


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> Diese Woche wurde nun der Acc zum 3. mal gehackt und alle Chars gelöscht, Blizzard stellt die Chars nicht wieder her, keine Kolanz, nichts, die Chars sind tot und das wars dann ?!?!



Sorry, aber wer sich 3 mal hacken lässt, der sollte die Schuld ernsthaft bei sich selbst suchen und nicht bei anderen.
Offenbar hat er ja bisher keinerlei Anlass gesehen für die Sicherheit seiner Daten zu sorgen, vielleicht hilft es ja wenn es keine Wiederherstellung gibt und daurch mal etwas wher tut.


----------



## Blacksmurf (25. April 2008)

Hi 

Wurde leider auch 2 Opfer eines Acc hacks,
Beim ersten alles gelöscht, hab aber alles wiederhersgetllt bekommen.
Zweitesmal; Acc einfach nur eingefroren aber Items etc. nicht gelöscht/Verkauft

Seid dem Spiel ich seid 1 1/2 Monat kein WoW mehr ma gucken was draus wird bin aber erstmal froh darüber endlich wieder mehr Zeit für's RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber trotzdem isses scheiße steckst soviel Zeit in das Spiel und da kommt so jemand und zerstört dir ALLES.

Naja die härte is bei manchen wird dann acc gebannt weil sie angeblich selbst alles gelöscht und vk haben, oder BoT's benutzt hätten naja Blizzard halt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hab gelesen ist auch im mom ein Loch in Windows XP und Vista,
Windows mit SP2 soll nicht betroffen sein,
und ja das kanns auch vorkommen zum 3ten mal acc gehackt zubekommen!


----------



## epo (25. April 2008)

> entweder was geladen und keylogger auf pc oder jemandem das pw gegeben



Logisch dass es der Spieler selbst in Schuld ist, wer denn auch sonst......  
Hat mal irgendwer nur so theoretisch und natürlich nur in der Fantasie möglich darüber nachgedacht dass Blizzard selber der Schwachpunkt in der Security sein könnte?

Also selbst bei meinem kostenlosen und fast überflüssigen eMail Account habe ich die Möglichkeit diverse Sonderzeichen, Umlaute oder andere kryptische Zeichen zu verwenden- was ein knacken der Anmeldedaten zumindest erheblichst erschwert- nur für meinen WoW Account, der fast soviel Zeit und Mühe gekostet hat wie ein Bankkonto da geht sowas seit drei Jahren immer noch nicht?  Komisch finde ich....

Allein diese Tatsache dass man zu unsicheren Logins "verdonnert" ist bedeutet meiner Meinung nach dass Blizzard soetwas wie in der Schuld steht. Es ist doch technisch kein Dingen , ggf. gegen entsprechendes Entgeld, einen besseren Schutz des Accounts zu erreichen. Login per Smartcard für 5€ extra im monat, nur so als Gedanke....


Aber Fakt ist: So lange irgendwelche neoFoarmer Gold kaufen um das Spiel abzukürzen so lange werden Accounts gehackt- und manche auch mal öfter....

Grüslix


----------



## alexaner666 (25. April 2008)

> Eine andere Frage die sich stellt.. ist es ein Hacker der sich einen Spass draus macht alle xx Passwörter vom selben Acc zu hacken und die Chars xx mal zu löschen ? .. oder ist es ein Blizzard interner fehler ?!?..


ganz sicher nicht.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es für blizzard so einfach sein soll einen char einfach wiederherzustellen.Sonst würden die das ja bei jedem machen, ich meine die verlieren ja sonst nur kunden.


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2008)

epo schrieb:


> Logisch dass es der Spieler selbst in Schuld ist, wer denn auch sonst......
> Hat mal irgendwer nur so theoretisch und natürlich nur in der Fantasie möglich darüber nachgedacht dass Blizzard selber der Schwachpunkt in der Security sein könnte?



Das ist ungleich unwahrscheinlicher, als dass das Sicherheitsloch beim gehackten User besteht. Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren MMO's und wurde z.B. noch nie gehacked.

Es kam einmal bei Daoc vor dass es eine potentielle Sicherheitslücke gab, GOA hat sofort alle Accounts dicht gemacht und die Passwörter geändert und neu verschickt. Glaub mir - selbst wenn es passieren sollte bekommst Du das mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (25. April 2008)

Also ich denke die ganzen flames zu Blizzard sind unberechtigt einige vor mir sagten schon das es aus blizzards sicht seltsam ist das ein acc 3 mal gehackt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und andererseits sind das auch nur menscgen und von menschen geschriebene pogramme die die da laufen haben und die werden sicher neicht absichtlich ihren ruf verschlechtern indem sie chars net wieder herstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




von daher mfg aus dem jenenseits der welt der kriegstreiberei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. April 2008)

entschuldigt bitte aber Hacker haben bestimmt was besseres zu tun als WoW-Accounts zu hacken. Nennen wir die Penner doch besser Script-Kiddies. Die machen so was.

Und dabei ist es so einfach einigermaßen sicher ins Web zu gehen. Naja.


----------



## Ronas (25. April 2008)

hat er mal den pc neu formatiert oder extra mit nem scanner auf viren geprüft?


----------



## Meriane (25. April 2008)

spätestens nach dem 2. mal hätte ich doch mal die Festplatte formatiert oder wenigstens windows neuinstalliert. von daher bin ich auch der meinung selber schuld. mit trojanern und keyloggern sollte man nicht so leichtfertig umgehen, es hätten ja auch wichtigere passwörter geklaut werden können, wie z.b. die von online-banking, ebay, paybal usw


----------



## Panasori (25. April 2008)

ich finde sowas richtig bescheuert andren leuten den acc zu zerstören. aber man sollte sich nich wundern wie leichtfertig manche leute mit seinem acc umgehen. ein bsp. von mir. ich war neu in einer gilde, grade mal 1tag, da whispert mich ein lvl 59er an ich solle ihm bitte den char auf 60 zocken und auf einma hat er mir seine acc daten geschriebn?! ich hätte mit dem acc alles machen.


----------



## Occasus (25. April 2008)

er hätte bevor er das passwort ändert den virenscanner laufen lassen solln. wenn er eh schon weiß dass sein acc einmal gehackt wurde, pc neu aufsetzten. jeglichen müll im internet lassn. z.B.: nach hacks, p***** und so weiter suchen. denn von nichts kommt nichts.

wer sich außerdem 3mal hacken lässt, naja.... was soll man da noch dazu sagen.

Alle die fragen, was es bringt wenn ein Hacker ein Acc hackt.

Auch zum Hacken braucht man Skill. Und wer stellt nicht gern sein Können unter Beweis.


----------



## CroWeD (25. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> Auch zum Hacken braucht man Skill. Und wer stellt nicht gern sein Können unter Beweis.



Aha....wenn man es einmal macht und nichts dabei beschädigt dan is das ja noch in Ordnung aber wenn man es immer und immer wieder macht dan is das kein "Beweisen" mehr sondern muttwilliges zerstören.

mfg


----------



## CâshRulz (25. April 2008)

Also es reicht schon, dass er Firefox und IE benutzt und man kann das als Sicherheitslücke werten, wenn beide laufen und das tun se weil IE immer mitläuft. Sobald er mit  Firefox online ist, hat er faktisch den Salat. ABER, wenn er weder aktive Firewall noch nen aktuellen handelsüblichen Virenscanner druff hat, wird er immer ein Opfer bleiben. Sicherheitsupdates von Windows sind genauso ein Thema. Man kann nicht oft genug betonen, wenn er nach dem zweiten Mal nicht so richtig tierisch Vorsichtig geworden ist, dann ists fast schon seine Schuld, erst recht, wenn er nach den Hacks seine Festplatte nicht formatiert und alles neu aufgesetzt hat. Hat er dann noch lauter Addons laufen, oder sich auf Privaten Servern rumgetrieben, dann wundert mich fast nichts daran.

@OCIAN mit LOGS auslesen und das bis zu drei Tage, lass diese unnötigen Binsenweisheiten. Weder stimmt was Du da erzählst, noch wird ein GM hingehen und Logs auslesen. Dies wird von Technikern übernommen die schlicht und ergreifend überprüfen ob der Char mit selber MAC Adresse Online war oder nicht, wenn diese NICHT abweicht hat der Kunde gelitten.


----------



## Tikume (25. April 2008)

Und was soll an Firefox mit NoScript so desaströs sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Göttlich (25. April 2008)

also als ich noch dieses kiddy game gespielt hatte gab ich regelmässig mein pw her sei es einer aus der gilde der was ausprobieren wollte 
als ich 1,5 monate im krankenhaus wegen schnittwunde pber den ganzen bauch mit anschliessender blutvergiftung lag 
und ich wurde nie gehackt im gegenteil ich hatte immer mehr items und gold ^^


----------



## Mictp (25. April 2008)

ach mir haben sie den account auch schon öfters ausgeräumt und hab bis jetzt immer alles von Blizzard wieder bekommen , meine chars wurden mir jetzt rund das 5. Mal wieder Komplett wieder hergestellt.

Paar leuten wird nix mehr wieder hergestellt und den andren mehr.. unfair ? 
Ich weiss es nicht glaub bei den GM`s macht der Ton die Musik immer schön in arsch kriechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (25. April 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Aha....wenn man es einmal macht und nichts dabei beschädigt dan is das ja noch in Ordnung aber wenn man es immer und immer wieder macht dan is das kein "Beweisen" mehr sondern muttwilliges zerstören.
> 
> mfg



naja spätestens nach dem 2ten mal muss ich mir wohl überlegen, was ich falsch mach. blöd für den spieler.


----------



## CroWeD (25. April 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> naja spätestens nach dem 2ten mal muss ich mir wohl überlegen, was ich falsch mach. blöd für den spieler.




Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit gegene Viren oder Keylogger. Du kanns dein System nicht dauerhaft Sauber halten. Is doch eigentlich Logisch, neue AntiViren Updates kommen doch immer nach den erscheinen der Viren, da kanns es doch schon längst zu Spät sein. 

Zumal du auch bedenken muss das die meisten PC User einefach kein nötiges kleinegeld Übrig haben um sich ein Vernünftiges AntiViren Packet zu kaufen.


mfg


----------



## Ungi (25. April 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja selber schuld spiele wow seit 3 jahren (mit langen pausen) und wurde noch nie gehackt




same... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit gegene Viren oder Keylogger. Du kanns dein System nicht dauerhaft Sauber halten. Is doch eigentlich Logisch, neue AntiViren Updates kommen doch immer nach den erscheinen der Viren, da kanns es doch schon längst zu Spät sein.
> 
> Zumal du auch bedenken muss das die meisten PC User einefach kein nötiges kleinegeld Übrig haben um sich ein Vernünftiges AntiViren Packet zu kaufen.
> mfg


Doch gibts, heisst DeepFreeze. Macht nix anderes als ein sicheres neu installiertes System einzufrieren und immer beim Neustart wieder darauf zuzugreifen. Also der ganze Sperrmüll der sich so angesammelt hat ist WEG. Auf nimmer wieder sehen. Keine speicher fressenden Virenscanner die im Hintergrund laufen und nix. Ist ne super Sache, hatte ich in mein Internet Cafes installiert und von da an NIE Probleme gahabt mit Viren oder sonstigem. Und glaub mir, die Leute öffnen ALLES was da als Email kommt zb.^^
Also Rechner abends ausmachen und am nächsten Tag wieder an und das System ist sauber! Oder zwischendurch wenn Dir was merkwürdig vorkommt.

Die zweite Methode heisst Linux, wird auch nicht gehackt, und die dritte und meiner Meinung nach schönste heisst Apple OS, ich hab auf meinem MacBook NIE Probleme mit Viren, Sicherheitsupdates oder sonstiges wie bei Windoofs.


----------



## Conker squirrel (25. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> entschuldigt bitte aber Hacker haben bestimmt was besseres zu tun als WoW-Accounts zu hacken. Nennen wir die Penner doch besser Script-Kiddies. Die machen so was.
> 
> Und dabei ist es so einfach einigermaßen sicher ins Web zu gehen. Naja.


Muss ich dier recht geben,weil das kann fast jeder
man muss nur wissen wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (25. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> und meiner Meinung nach schönste heisst Apple OS, ich hab auf meinem MacBook NIE Probleme mit Viren, Sicherheitsupdates oder sonstiges wie bei Windoofs.



Dafür zahlst du für ein Apple-Produkt das bis zu doppelte von dem, was das Produkt wirklich wert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwas gibts ja immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Meine Lösung für das Problem: System regelmäßig neu aufsetzen. Hab ich ne Zeitlang im Monatstakt gemacht. Da bleibt nichts zurück, was nicht bleiben soll.


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> ich hatte selber mal meine Druidin gelöscht und nach ... ca 7 Monaten ein Ticket geschrieben wegen dem char und wiederherstellung, ich wusste nichtmal genau wann der Char gelöscht wurde. der GM sagte , ok, log aus erstell einen Char, log ganz aus neu in Acc einloggen, dann war der Char wieder da und ich konnte den eben erstellten Löschen, den erstellten diente dazu das der alte (wiederhergestellte) char in der Liste erscheint.
> 
> Achja die dauer vom ticket schreiben bis das ich mich mit dem Char einlogen könnte waren ca .. 4 minuten.
> Also kein aufwand von 2-3 tagen.



Der Unterschied ist, das es nicht anchvollzogen werden muss ob es ein Hack war oder nicht, sondern du Wolltest einen von dir gelöschten Char wiederhaben ohne das nachvollzogen werden sollte ob ohne deine erlaubnis sachen an deinem Char verändert oder verschickt wurden.

Bei einem Hack wird alles zu Gold gemacht und dieses verschickt, daher muss nachvollzogen werden ob es ein Fremdeingriff war. Denn ohne das zu Wissen stellt Blizzard keine Items wieder her.

Also bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.

Achja ein Tipp an viele hier, sorgt dafür das euer System sicher ist, denn wenn nicht seid nur ihr allein daran Schuld. Vergleichen kann man das zB. bei einem Einbruch in die Wohnung, war nicht abgeschlossen sondern nur die Tür ins Schloss gefallen zählt es als fahrlässig und keine Versicherung kommt dafür auf.
Hat man abgeschlossen und das sorgfältig kommt die versicherung auf und erstattet das Geld.


----------



## Buddits (25. April 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja selber schuld spiele wow seit 3 jahren (mit langen pausen) und wurde noch nie gehackt



Wenn mich etwas ankotzt dann sowas. Nur weil einem selber nicht passiert is isses eim egal oda wie? 
"Es gibt arme Leute die sich nichts leisten können: Selber schuld, sollen sie doch verhungern, ich lebe xx jahre und mir gehts gut" oder wie? 

Schalt mal dein Hirn ein...


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Wenn mich etwas ankotzt dann sowas. Nur weil einem selber nicht passiert is isses eim egal oda wie?
> "Es gibt arme Leute die sich nichts leisten können: Selber schuld, sollen sie doch verhungern, ich lebe xx jahre und mir gehts gut" oder wie?
> 
> Schalt mal dein Hirn ein...



Der unterschied zu deinem Beispiel besteht jedoch darin, das sich die gehackten Leute sehr wohl hätten schützen können aber es ihnen zu anstrengend ist oder sie sich gar nicht erst drum kümmern.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dafür zahlst du für ein Apple-Produkt das bis zu doppelte von dem, was das Produkt wirklich wert ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wert im Verhältnis zu WAS? Zu hässlichen Windoofs Kisten? Nur weil das auch irgendwie Computer sind, kannst die leider nicht auf eine Stufe stellen, ein VW ist auch nur halb so teuer wie ein Mercedes, ist der Mercedes das dann nicht "Wert"? Oder ein Christian Audigier Cap kostet 5 mal soviel wie eins von Nike...auch nicht soviel "Wert"?
Solche Vergleiche hinken, eine Sache ist immer soviel Wert, wie jemand anders bereit ist, dafür auszugeben. Und da kann man nun mal nicht nur Leistung vergleichen, sondern muss auch Kriterien wie Qualität, Design, Verarbeitung, Markenname usw mit einbeziehen in die "Wert"Rechnung.


----------



## Groar (25. April 2008)

nach nem Acc Hack würde ich das System mindestens mit 2 verschieden Virenscannern durchsuchen, denn das wird nix anderes als ein Keylogger gewesen sein!

Wer nicht so viel Verstand hat, nachdem alle Chars weg sind erstmal das System zu checken, und dann das dritte mal all seine "Klamotten" verliert, sollte sich überlegen, doch lieber etwas in der Freizeit zu unternehmen, was seinen Geist weniger überfordert...

Dies ist kein Flame, oder sonst was, sondern einfach nur Fakt. Wer sein System nicht schützen kann, bekommt die Quittung.

Einmal durch eine Unvorsichtigkeit, mag manch Unerfahrenem ja noch passieren können, aber einen Hattrick hinlegen und dann noch dreist Blizzard anzählen ist erbärmlich.

Ich habe mal meinen CS Account durch einen Keylogger verloren und das nur durch Zufall gemerkt. Nach dem ich mein System gescannt hatte und der Keylogger runter war, hab ich dann meine Passwörter geändert und alles reaktiviert.


Und seit dem ist Ruhe. Den Keylogger habe ich mir durch eine Datei von nem "Freund" eingefangen. Man lernt nie aus...




Thread Acc weg, Blizz ist doof Nr:17.385 bitte schließen!


----------



## Deathsoull (25. April 2008)

Tja es warn mal Festplatten im umlauf auf denen Keylogger draug waren!

Wers net glaubt

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/laufw...68/seagate.html

Der Chef meiner Ex Gilde hatte die und wurde auch gehackt!


----------



## Lewa (25. April 2008)

er soll windows neu raufziehen


----------



## SueySite (25. April 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Tja es warn mal Festplatten im umlauf auf denen Keylogger draug waren!
> 
> Wers net glaubt
> 
> ...




Nicht nur Festplatten. Auch diese hübschen USB Bilderrahmen brachten gern mal ein lästiges kleines Haustier mit.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Tja es warn mal Festplatten im umlauf auf denen Keylogger draug waren!
> 
> Wers net glaubt
> 
> ...


Ich sag ja, Windoofs Schrott.


----------



## Ocian (25. April 2008)

> Ich sag ja, Windoofs Schrott.



auch Macs haben teilweise Seagate Festplatten drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorurteile und so


----------



## Carcharoth (25. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> auch Macs haben teilweise Seagate Festplatten drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nur sind sich die Hacker zu fein nen Virus für die Apfelkisten zu programmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind halt zuwenig verbreitet... aber sobald die mehr Anklang finden, werden sie ein dickes Problem haben.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> auch Macs haben teilweise Seagate Festplatten drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Richtig, nur das solche Viren am MacOS eben NIX anrichten können. Schick mir eine Mail noch und noch Viren verseucht von deinem Windoofs Rechner, ich öffne sie ohne bedenken. DAS macht eben den Unterschied aus.



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nur sind sich die Hacker zu fein nen Virus für die Apfelkisten zu programmieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Totaler Schwachfug, und eines der meisten Windoofs User vorurteile gegen Apple. Das MacOS basiert auf einer komplett anderen Programm Struktur ähnlich Linux und jetzt sag bitte nicht auch noch das Linux wenig verbreitet ist. Viele Host Server weltweit (die meisten?) haben Linux OS.

Linux hat sogar einen offenen Quelltext den man einsehen kann, trotzdem KEINE Viren. Also das ist dünn was Du da so schreibst. Btw schreiben Hacker keine Viren.


----------



## kescho (25. April 2008)

das is dann pech aba komisch das blizz da nichts macht könnten wenigstens eine endschädigung geben aba vielleicht hat er ja selba schuld vielleicht hat er sich ja mal addons oda patches von seite runtergeladen die nicht direckt was mit blizzard zu tun hat keylogger kann überall drin stecken


----------



## Draco1985 (25. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Wert im Verhältnis zu WAS? Zu hässlichen Windoofs Kisten?



Wenn dein PC hässlich ist, dann mach halt nen Casemod, damit er ansprechender wird. Kostet einen Bruchteil von dem, was du für einen Apple mehr zahlst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich Apple Produkte generell kitschig und somit nicht gerade attraktiver finde.



> Nur weil das auch irgendwie Computer sind, kannst die leider nicht auf eine Stufe stellen, ein VW ist auch nur halb so teuer wie ein Mercedes, ist der Mercedes das dann nicht "Wert"?



Der Mercedes liefert einen Gegenwert in Form von besserer Leistung und in der Regel auch besserer Ausstattung.



> Oder ein Christian Audigier Cap kostet 5 mal soviel wie eins von Nike...auch nicht soviel "Wert"?



Nüchtern betrachtet ist Cap gleich Cap. Wenn sich Otto-Normal-Verbraucher weismachen lässt, dass eins mehr wert ist als ein anderes ist das seine persönliche Dummheit. Wie bei Apple eben.



> Solche Vergleiche hinken, eine Sache ist immer soviel Wert, wie jemand anders bereit ist, dafür auszugeben. Und da kann man nun mal nicht nur Leistung vergleichen, sondern muss auch Kriterien wie Qualität, Design, Verarbeitung, Markenname usw mit einbeziehen in die "Wert"Rechnung.



Insofern hast du prinzipiell Recht. Aber Design kann nur ein netter Bonus sein. Wenn du dafür einen 100%igen Aufschlag zahlen sollst, dann fällt das in die Rubrik "Kundenverarsche". Dass sich Kunden auch noch gern verarschen lassen ist ein anderes Thema.

Aber generell kommts bei einem PC auf 1. Leistung, 2. Ausstattung und 3. Kompatibilität an. Alles andere ist nice to have, aber (IMO) keinen Aufpreis wert. Ich hab nicht genug Geld um zusätzlich zur Hardware auch noch Design mitzukaufen. Und dazu kommt: 90-99% der Zeit in der du am PC sitzt kuckst du das Bild auf dem Bildschirm an, nicht den PC selbst. Das ist investieren in Design etwas verschwenderisch.

EDIT:



> Totaler Schwachfug, und eines der meisten Windoofs User vorurteile gegen Apple. Das MacOS basiert auf einer komplett anderen Programm Struktur ähnlich Linux und jetzt sag bitte nicht auch noch das Linux wenig verbreitet ist. Viele Host Server weltweit (die meisten?) haben Linux OS.
> 
> Linux hat sogar einen offenen Quelltext den man einsehen kann, trotzdem KEINE Viren. Also das ist dünn was Du da so schreibst.



Nein, völlig richtig. Programmstruktur hin oder her, wenn man nen Virus für nen Mac programmieren will und genug rumprobiert findet man eine Lücke. Kein System, absolut keins, ist jemals perfekt.

Und was Linux angeht... Gerade WEIL der Programmcode öffentlich gemacht wird, werden Lücken zu schnell erkannt und beseitigt, um Viren darauf zuzuschneiden. Wenn Cracker X eine Lücke entdeckt, dann tut das einer von den tausenden anderen unabhängigen Programmierern ebenfalls.

Da liegt das Problem von kommerziellen Betriebssystemen à la Windows und MacOS: Dadurch dass nur deren beschränkter Kreis von entwicklern direkten Einblick in den Code hat können nur Symptome von Beta-Testern erkannt werden, nicht die Ursachen. Was meinst du, wie viel weniger Bugs Windows hätte, wenn Microsoft den Programmcode offen legen und um Überprüfung durch Profis bieten würde?


----------



## Ulterior (25. April 2008)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, reicht es, wenn man Firefox, Antivir, Zonealarm benutzt und eigentlich nicht auf dubiosen Seiten rumsurft, um Keyloggern aus den Weg zu gehen?


----------



## Vincien (25. April 2008)

zonealarm ist wie die windoof firewall die kannst vergessen


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn dein PC hässlich ist, dann mach halt nen Casemod, damit er ansprechender wird. Kostet einen Bruchteil von dem, was du für einen Apple mehr zahlst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Notebooks sind schlicht in weiss, schwarz oder silber, was daran kitschig ist versteh ich nicht. Das Iphone auch, schlicht und elegant aber meilenweit von kitschig entfernt. Ipod genau so, also nenn mir mal ein "kitschiges" Apple Produkt, mir will keins einfallen.

Du hast eine ganz entscheidende Sache bei der Aufzählung vergessen, wo wir auch wieder zum Thema dieses Threads zurück kommen: SICHERHEIT!

Ich bezahle lieber EINMAL etwas mehr, und hab zusätzlich ein ansehnliches Notebook, als das ich mir Woche um Woche Gedanken machen muss um Updates, Sicherheitslücken, Virenscannern, Adeware Scannern, Antispy Software usw usf, gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Mac einfach besser in der Grafik Verarbeitung und Darstellung sind, siehst Du in jedem Grafik Studio oder Werbe Studio was die für Rechner stehen haben. Genau so sieht es bei der Musikverarbeitung aus. Besser als Windoofs und kompatibler.

Apple hat halt nur den Massenzug verpasst, als die Spiele Industrie den PC Markt für sich entdeckt hat Anfang der 90er. Wäre Apple damals mit aufgesprungen auf den Zug wären die Rechner heute massentauglicher und bezahlbarer.

Übrigens sitzen die meisten 90-99% der Zeit auch IN ihrem Auto, trotzdem kaufen sie sich tolle Alufelgen, Spoiler was weiss ich und achten auch drauf das er immer sauber ist und glänzt der tolle Wagen, oder?


----------



## Draco1985 (25. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Aber Du hast eine ganz entscheidende Sache vergessen, wo wir auch wieder zum Thema dieses Threads zurück kommen: SICHERHEIT!
> 
> Ich bezahle lieber EINMAL etwas mehr, und hab zusätzlich ein ansehnliches Notebook, als das ich mir Woche um Woche Gedanken machen muss um Updates, Sicherheitslücken, Virenscannern, Adeware Scannern, Antispy Software usw usf machen muss, gelle?
> 
> ...



Wie bereits oben gesagt: Du kaufst nur ein für Hacker unattraktives Ziel. Die Sicherheit ist in keinster Weise besser, es gibt nur weniger oder keine ernsthaften Versuche, das Teil zu hacken oder sonstwas.

Wenn du ein richtig tolles Virus schreiben willst um dich zu bweisen, was bringt es dir, wenns kein Schwein merkt, weil das nur auf Nischenprodukten läuft?

Dagegen haut ein Windows-Virus richtig rein, weil neben vielen Professionals auch die meisten Homeuser Windowssysteme haben.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. April 2008)

Ulterior schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, reicht es, wenn man Firefox, Antivir, Zonealarm benutzt und eigentlich nicht auf dubiosen Seiten rumsurft, um Keyloggern aus den Weg zu gehen?



Ja, sofern man zusätzlich noch hirn.exe benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Thoryia schrieb:


> Totaler Schwachfug, und eines der meisten Windoofs User vorurteile gegen Apple. Das MacOS basiert auf einer komplett anderen Programm Struktur ähnlich Linux und jetzt sag bitte nicht auch noch das Linux wenig verbreitet ist. Viele Host Server weltweit (die meisten?) haben Linux OS.


Es ist nicht nur ähnlich wie Linux, es ist Linux. Nur halt mit nem andern Namen und kommerziell vertrieben. Und teilweise mit veralteten Kernels die noch Bugs drin haben obwohl n neuer Release schon lange da wär.. aber das is ne andere Story *g*

Desweiteren kann man Server und Desktops nicht vergleichen.
Es ist zwar richtig, dass es enorm viele Unix/Linux Server gibt, aber das liegt unter anderem auch an der besseren Performance und am Preis, sowie an der grossen Verbreitung von Serveranwendungen für Unix/Linux.

Server baut man auf, patcht sie wenn nötig und dann laufen sie.
Desktops nutzt man hingegen proaktiv. D.h. man klickt draufrum und öffnet jede Scheisse die sich einem bietet. Da liegt dein Denkfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Thoryia schrieb:


> Linux hat sogar einen offenen Quelltext den man einsehen kann, trotzdem KEINE Viren. Also das ist dünn was Du da so schreibst.


Vielleicht nicht "trotzdem" sondern "gerade weil". Falls man nen Bug entdeckt ist der schnell gefixt.
Das Problem ist allerdings, dass auch Cracker die Bugreports lesen und fix nen Exploit dazu basteln könnten. 



Thoryia schrieb:


> Btw schreiben Hacker keine Viren.


Mein Fehler, stimmt. Man nennt sie "Cracker" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw.
Wo würdest du eher Wasser suchen? In der Wüste oder im Wald?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. April 2008)

Linux und Unix haben deshalb keine Viren, weil Viren im Unix keinen Schaden anrichten können, weil sie schlicht weg auf sensible Daten keine Lese/Schreibrechte haben. Selbst ein Admin kann nicht den Kernel löschen - z.B. Außerdem würden sich die Viren-Programmierer nie ihre eigene Plattform kaputt machen.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. April 2008)

Wieso sollte ein Virus ein System zerstören wenn er viel bessere Sachen machen kann?
eBanking-Passwörter ausspionieren, WoW-Daten klauen, sensible Firmendaten mitloggen... gibt genug Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sicher auch genug User die es nem Virus/Trojaner erlauben, mit Leserechten zu agieren.


Edit: http://www.claymania.org/unix-viruses-de.html
Nanu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. April 2008)

geht nicht unter Unix. Ein User kann wenn er nicht als root eingeloggt ist in wichtigen Systemdateien gar nichts machen. Und wer als root unter Unix arbeitet, der verdient es nicht besser. Aber vorsicht: Viren sind erst mal nur Programme, die sich selbst verbreiten können. Alles andere ist "Malware". :-)

Also nachdem sich Keylogger und Trojaner auch selbstständig irgendwo hinkopieren müssen, bzw. als Prozess gestartet werden müssen, kann es bei einem standardmäßig konfiguriertem UNIX-System kein keyloggen geben.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht "trotzdem" sondern "gerade weil". Falls man nen Bug entdeckt ist der schnell gefixt.
> Das Problem ist allerdings, dass auch Cracker die Bugreports lesen und fix nen Exploit dazu basteln könnten.


Widersprüchlich, oder nicht?


> Btw.
> Wo würdest du eher Wasser suchen? In der Wüste oder im Wald?


Viren werden ja nicht geschrieben um ganz toll in der Hacker Szene da zu stehen, oder um wichtige Daten oder PW auszuspähen sondern um sich als toller Hecht ein Namen in der Chrack Szene zu machen. Du solltest differenzieren zwischen Viren oder Trojanern, beides ist nicht zwangsläufig das selbe.
Was bietet sich da mehr an, ein vermeintlich hochgelobtes und Sicheres System zu cracken/Hacken/Viren zu schreiben als immer und immer wieder das löchrige Windoofs zu missbrauchen?
Oder um Deine Metapher mal zu gebrauchen wer ist der tollere, der in der Wüste Wasser findet, oder der es im Wald schafft wie 1.000.000 andere auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (25. April 2008)

Ich hasse Hacker wie die Pest, bin jedoch froh das mein System bewiesen hat das es sogut wie  undurchdringbar ist!

Ich spiele 1 1/2 Jahre und habe laut der Anzeige ein "Unsicheres Passwort"... wurde trotzdem nie gehackt...

folglich liegt es nur an den Maßnahmen und an den Ports die fälschlicherweise am Router offen sind!!!

schließt die Ports, lasst Scanner über jede runtergeladene Datei laufen und ihr könnt eure Chars behalten...



trotzdem eine Schweigeminute für die Chars deines Freundes.... *schweig*


----------



## Carcharoth (25. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> geht nicht unter Unix. Ein User kann wenn er nicht als root eingeloggt ist in wichtigen Systemdateien gar nichts machen. Und wer als root unter Unix arbeitet, der verdient es nicht besser.


Es gibt genug Leute die unter Windows als "root" (gibts ja eigentlich so nicht in Win) bzw. als Administrator aktiv sind.
Und das aus mehreren Gründen...
- Es ist standardmässig so
- Es gibt kein "sudo" wie unter Unix/Linux (dieses bescheuerte "Als Admin ausführen" zählt nicht. Das funktioniert ja nicht immer.)
- Es gibt genug Spielehersteller die ein Spiel auf den Markt schmeissen, wo man das Spiel als Admin ausführen muss.



MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Alles andere ist "Malware". :-)


Genau wie Paint! *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Also nachdem sich Keylogger und Trojaner auch selbstständig irgendwo hinkopieren müssen, bzw. als Prozess gestartet werden müssen, kann es bei einem standardmäßig konfiguriertem UNIX-System kein keyloggen geben.


Nagut, hast gewonnen da ich mich in der Unix-Welt zu schlecht auskenne :<




Thoryia schrieb:


> Widersprüchlich, oder nicht?


Und?



Thoryia schrieb:


> Viren werden ja nicht geschrieben um ganz toll in der Hacker Szene da zu stehen, oder um wichtige Daten oder PW auszuspähen sondern um sich als toller Hecht ein Namen in der Chrack Szene zu machen.


Das ist schon lange nicht mehr so... da gibts mittlerweile ne richtig schöne Industrie. Stichwort "Botnetze".



Thoryia schrieb:


> Was bietet sich da mehr an, ein vermeintlich hochgelobtes und Sicheres System zu cracken/Hacken/Viren zu schreiben als immer und immer wieder das löchrige Windoofs zu missbrauchen?
> Oder um Deine Metapher mal zu gebrauchen wer ist der tollere, der in der Wüste Wasser findet, oder der es im Wald schafft wie 1.000.000 andere auch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


You fail at discussing.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Ach komm Carcharoth, ich hätte mehr erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (25. April 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> So, mein Anliegen, ich suche Leute denen was ähnliches passiert ist oder die welche kennen denen es passiert ist für eine offensieve im WoW-Europe forum.
> 
> Einem Offi aus unserer Gilde, weswegen auch immer, wird nun das 3. mal der Acc gehackt .... er wechselt seit dem ersten Hack 1 mal in der woche das PW.
> 
> ...



Der Logger steckt wahrscheinlich in einem der Patches, die er sich NICHT mit dem Blizz-Downloader zieht, sondern selbst von einer Internetseite geladen hat. Die Firewall kann nichts machen, weil er Blizz ja eine Verbindung mit dem Patch erlaubt hat...und das Antivirenprogramm merkt es meist frühestens noch 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. April 2008)

stimmt - unter Windows ist das so - Windows erlaubt auch den Zugriff auf heilige Systemdateien. Mit Vista hat Microsoft immerhin den halbherzigen Versuch gestartet das ein wenig einzudämmen. Die Registry müsste weg und die Software-Hersteller müssten aufhören ihre Dateien kreuz und quer ins System schreiben zu wollen. Und schon wäre die Welt ein wenig sicherer. :-)

@DreiHaare Das Programm an sich kann im Patch stecken, aber der Logger hat nichts mit der Verbindung zu Blizz zu tun - der muss eigenständig laufen und über einen anderen Port eine Verbindung zum "Sammelserver" aufbauen - oder er hat Mails verschickt.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ach komm Carcharoth, ich hätte mehr erwartet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich diskutier ungern mit Leuten die keine vernünftigen Antworten geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du die Angel im grossen Windows-Teich auswirfst, wirst du mehr Fische fangen, als wenn du mit den Händen in irgend nem sumpfigen Mac-Tümpel fischst.


----------



## Carcharoth (25. April 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> stimmt - unter Windows ist das so - Windows erlaubt auch den Zugriff auf heilige Systemdateien. Mit Vista hat Microsoft immerhin den halbherzigen Versuch gestartet das ein wenig einzudämmen. Die Registry müsste weg und die Software-Hersteller müssten aufhören ihre Dateien kreuz und quer ins System schreiben zu wollen. Und schon wäre die Welt ein wenig sicherer. :-)



Meinst du diese lustigen "Wollen Sie wirklich den Bildschirmhintergrund ändern"-Bestätigungen die jeder User gleich als erstes deaktiviert sobald er rausgefunden hat wie das geht? *g*

Da hat M$ ja erst letzte Woche zugegeben, dass die eigentlich dafür gedacht sind, die User zu nerven damit sie weniger an dem Kram herumspielen.


----------



## rudiross (26. April 2008)

Zum Thema MacOS == Linux



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur ähnlich wie Linux, es ist Linux. Nur halt mit nem andern Namen und kommerziell vertrieben. Und teilweise mit veralteten Kernels die noch Bugs drin haben obwohl n neuer Release schon lange da wär.. aber das is ne andere Story *g*



Das ist schlicht falsch. Wenn Du mit Linux Kernel meinst: MacOS basiert auf einer Weiterentwicklung des Mach-Kernels, das ist ein Microkernel, und Linus würde Dir was erzählen, wenn Du den Linuxkernel damit gleichsetzt.

Wenn Du mit Linux GNU/Linux, also die Usertools meinst: Die meisten Systemprogramme einer Linuxdistribution stehen unter der GPL und wichtige Kernkomponenten wurden von der FSF (GNU-Project) entwickelt. MacOS basiert dagegen auf BSD Unix. Andere Lizenz, andere Implementierung.

Was GNU/Linux und MacOS teilen sind einige Standards und die Designphilosophie (allerdings nicht beim Kernel). Deshalb sind viele Programme auch auf beiden Systemen lauffähig.


----------



## Thoryia (26. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich diskutier ungern mit Leuten die keine vernünftigen Antworten geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Versteh ich nicht, was Du an meiner Antwort unvernünftig findest. Ich hab sogar Deine Metapher mit eingebaut. Ok ich zerlege es noch einmal, vielleicht kannst mir dann folgen worauf ich hinaus will.

Viren sind Schädlinge und werden dazu geschrieben, Computersysteme zu schädigen(Komm jetzt nicht wieder mit Botnet, Trojanern usw. das ist etwas anderes!) Die Flut der Viren die es auf dem PC gibt sind hingegen kaum so gefährlich, sondern eher nervig. Ich nenn mal Beispiele wie Druckviren die irgendwelchen Kauderwelsch ausdrucken, dieser Virus der damals Windoofs runtergefahren hat nach 1 Minute, usw. oder Viren die zu bestimmten Feiertagen auftreten aber nur lächerlichen Schaden anrichten. SOLCHE Viren halt, womit sich jemand einen tollen Namen macht indem er sie verbreitet, weil solche Viren einen RIESEN Pressewirbel verursachen!

Nun sag mir bitte nicht, das es für diesen Crack keine größere Herausforderung wäre, genau solche Viren für das angeblich SICHERE MacOS zu schreiben, statt immer und immer wieder für das allseits für seine geradezu lächerliche Sicherheit bekannte Windoofs? Das war die ersten 1.000.000 mal noch spannend und eine Herrausforderung, wurde mit großem ah und oh in der Szene bewundert, aber nun irgendwann abgelutscht.

Es geht hier nicht darum irgendwas zu FANGEN, sondern Leute zu ärgern siehe den Thread Ersteller. 99% der Viren auf dem Markt sind einfach nur NERVIG, löschen irgendwas, fahren runter, drucken, was weiss ich.

Und genau das ist es eben. Vielleicht wäre es möglich, zu einem unwahrscheinlichen 0,00000000000000000001% EINEN oder wenige MacOS zu befallen, aber eben nicht Millionen wie bei Windoofs. Genau deswegen "lohnt" sich der Aufwand der Crack's nicht, sich die Arbeit und Mühe zu machen. Denn berühmt wird er ja nur mit einem MASSENTAUGLICHEN Virus, keinem wo 5 Rechner befallen sind, gelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt komm BITTE nicht wieder mit einer Deiner Wassersuch oder Angel Metaphern wenn Du es noch nicht verstehst oder verstehen willst. Es gibt auch zig Millionen MacOS User, also das Argument zieht nicht! 
Wenn Du weiterhin darauf reitest, dann bist Du einfach ein ignoranter Windoofs User, exakt einer der Kunden die Billy so sehr mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (26. April 2008)

benutz Antivir! 
Mich hat man schon so cirka 17Mal versucht zu Hacken durch Keylogger und Antivir hat es immer erkannt!
Und ich wurde seit dem ich spiele noch nie gehackt!


----------



## Thoryia (26. April 2008)

rudiross schrieb:


> Zum Thema MacOS == Linux
> Das ist schlicht falsch. Wenn Du mit Linux Kernel meinst: MacOS basiert auf einer Weiterentwicklung des Mach-Kernels, das ist ein Microkernel, und Linus würde Dir was erzählen, wenn Du den Linuxkernel damit gleichsetzt.
> 
> Wenn Du mit Linux GNU/Linux, also die Usertools meinst: Die meisten Systemprogramme einer Linuxdistribution stehen unter der GPL und wichtige Kernkomponenten wurden von der FSF (GNU-Project) entwickelt. MacOS basiert dagegen auf BSD Unix. Andere Lizenz, andere Implementierung.
> ...


Apple Gegner erinnern mich stark an die Leute im Mittelalter, die auch fest davon überzeugt waren die Erde ist eine Scheibe und die Sonne dreht sich um sie. Haltlose Argumente, Halbwissen und Ignoranz, da kannst Du diskutieren was Du willst...So lange GENUG Menschen dran glauben, was ihnen für ein Schwachsinn erzählt wird, MUSS es ja richtig sein. Passt auch genau so auf Windoofs Verfechter. 

Passt übrigens perfekt auch auf ihn hier...


Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben gesagt: Du kaufst nur ein für Hacker unattraktives Ziel. Die Sicherheit ist in keinster Weise besser, es gibt nur weniger oder keine ernsthaften Versuche, das Teil zu hacken oder sonstwas.
> 
> Wenn du ein richtig tolles Virus schreiben willst um dich zu bweisen, was bringt es dir, wenns kein Schwein merkt, weil das nur auf Nischenprodukten läuft?
> 
> Dagegen haut ein Windows-Virus richtig rein, weil neben vielen Professionals auch die meisten Homeuser Windowssysteme haben.


Lies einfach 2 weiter oben, keine Lust es noch einmal zu Wiederholen zum Thema Cracker und Herausforderung. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat....na du weisst schon. 
Apple ein Nischenprodukt, echt witzig. Einer der Weltmarktführer bei Mp3 Playern(Ipod), Handheld PDA(Iphone) usw. und ALLE nutzen MacOS. Schau übrigens auch mal über den Tellerrand, dann siehst Du WIEVIELE Mac User es in den Staaten gibt allein. Von Marktanteilen NULL Ahnung, aber was von Nischenprodukten schwafeln.
Dazu kommt noch, WIEVIELE Prominente Apple Produkte nutzen, weil es eben CHICK ist, NICHT Mainstream zu sein. Alleine die Publicity wäre für JEDEN Cracker der da einen Virus rein kriegt ein Schmaus und würde so dermaßen durch die Presse gehen!!!
Wie gesagt, Billy freut sich über Fanbois wie dich...die sich jubelnd auf Sicherheitsupdates stürzen die er ihnen vorwirft. Leider werden beim Stopfen der alten Löcher nur immer wieder neue aufgetan, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Windoofs ist übrigens nicht auf Grund seiner tollen Leistung so populär geworden, sondern einzig auf Grund einer Perfekten Marketing Strategie, welche auch beinhaltete, immer Seitenhiebe auf Steve Jobs zu auszuführen. Wer sich ein WENIG mit der Geschichte beider Unternehmen auskennt oder befasst, weiss auch WARUM.


----------



## Bass-D (26. April 2008)

LOL@ CROWED
MA NE AUSSAGE


----------



## Sadira- (26. April 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich dahintergekommen das son Spasti-Ex-Kolege mir über die Schulter geschaut hatt, wobei ich mir aber auch nur zu 99% sicher bin. Sollte ich irgentwann nochmal dahintergekommen oder er es zugeben sollte, brech ich ihn sein Schädel und für jeden Tag ( 2 Wochen ) die ich nicht zocken konnte trette ich ihn einmal ins Genick.
> 
> Sollte mein Account erneut gehackt werden, fordere ich meine Chars ers garnicht zurück sondern verkauf gleich meine kompletten PC ......
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile die Schnauze echt voll von dieser verkackten Kiddy-Inet-Welt...



Mir stösst diese Forumlierung dermaßen auf, tschuldige wenn ich das sage, aber du nimmst WoW eindeutig zu ernst. Jemandem den Schädel brechen wegen einem Spiel? PC verkaufen weil WoW nicht läuft? Schalte mal einen Gang zurück und hol tief Luft es gibt auch noch andere Dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apex (26. April 2008)

kann jedem nur empfehlen spybot draufzupacken und des alle paar tage mal auf maximaler suche scanen zu lassen, solten dann dor begriffe auftauchen die euch vertraut sind, ihr aber denoch net wirklich sicher seid googlet se kurz und löscht sie dann bei bedarf, dazu noch ne aktuele firewall /sygate ist da recht umgänglich und da ihr ja spybot habt reicht auch des normal kostenfreie antivier... so "solltet" ihr eigetlich gut gegen viren/trojaner und der gleichen gerüstet sein... aber ausgeschlossen werden kann nichts

"wer will, der macht" leider gibts immernoch leute die gefallen daran finden das spielvergnügen anderer zu zerstören...






"ICH MUSS ZERSTÖREN.... doch es darf nicht mir gehören...." *sing* /Rammstein/


----------



## Nathilia (26. April 2008)

So .. einmal kurz für alle:

Bevor hier die Aussagen weiter gehen von: kein Hirn bis hinzu P****s saugen ...

1. Das System vor ca 3 Wochen einmal komplett neugemacht
2. keine Externen Speischermedien (denkt dabei an den HDD beitrag)
3. Windows auf dem neusten !!! Stand
4. Wer sagt die Windows Firewall taugt nix hat NULL PLAN !!!
5. AntiVir (tägliches update)
6. Spybot + Adaware (tägliches Update und Systemcheck)
7. Addons von curse.com und Virenüberprüft
8. Patches nur mit dem Downloader von Blizz gezogen
9. Sauge ich 100% Warez (egal in welche Richtung)
10. Laut Symantec Securitycheck ist der PC Save
11. Wöchentliches neues Login Passwort

naja und so könnte ich die Liste weiter fortsetzen. Wer nun meint ich gehe leichtfertig mit meinen Sachen um, hätte keinen Plan etc soll sich mal an Kopf fassen und laut sagen: Kürbis gedeihe. Ich finds eine Frechheit das hier solche aussagen getätigt werden ohne das wer weiß, was genau der betroffende an Sicherheitsmassnahmen getroffen hat! Ich hatte einfach Pech und ziehe die Konsequenzen daraus. Also hört bitte auf euch hier weiter eure Münder" zu zerreissen.

Mfg Pierre

P.S.: Die Extreme Sichherheit kam bereits nach dem ersten Hack. Da wurde alles formatiert (wie jedesmal ! Und DANN erst alle PWs geändert !


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Also ich würde an deinen extremen Sicherungsmaßnahmen in der tat das ein oder andere in Zweifel ziehen. Aber jeder muss wissen wie er es hält.

Nur: Wenn ich mehrfach gehacked worden wäre, dann wäre zumindest ich nicht mehr so überzeugt von meinem "extrem sicheren" PC.


----------



## Seeborg (26. April 2008)

Ich glaube das es auch ein problem darstellt das man das PW so oft man will versuchen kann bis man das richtige hat!! sprich wenn man einmal deinen account namen hat muß man nur mehr ein program starten das alle möglichkeiten durchgeht!!
also wäre es sinvoll bei blizz auch den account namen nach einem hack zu ändern

M.F.G: seeborg


----------



## cy.raptor (26. April 2008)

mal ehrlich, sich nen keylogger einzufangen kann mal passieren. aber selbst der besste keylogger nützt nix wenn du ne gute firewall (und ich mein hier nicht die windows-fw!) hast die ihn nicht mit seinem "herrchen" in verbindung treten lässt.


----------



## Saerec (26. April 2008)

Schutz fängt bei der Hardware an.

Ein Router mit WPA/WPA2 bei einer 128-Bit Verschlüsselung hält schon 80% aller Fremdzugriffe auf. Und ich möchte behaupten das ist nicht übertrieben. Auch eine Regelung der Zugriffsrechte im Router selbst erhöht nochmal IMMENS die Sicherheit. Der Rest sollte durch Mozilla, AntiVir und einer beliebig guten Firewall (möglichst nicht bei hackers.net gezogen) aufgehalten wäre. Natürlich bleibt ein Restrisiko, aber das besteht nur dann, wenn jemand Aufwand betreibt um an deine Daten ranzukommen, was meist nicht der Fall ist


----------



## Asaghor (26. April 2008)

@Nathilia  /full quote

Ich hab mir diesen Thread durchgelesen und muss sagen, wusste ned, dass sich hier soviele Klugscheisser tummeln. Ich glaube auch nicht an den sicheren PC. Meine Sicherheit unterscheidet sich nur von Nathilia's, dass ich Adaware nicht installiert habe. Hatte noch nie einen Hack (weder WoW noch sonst einen). Es gab soviele Account-Hack's bei WoW auf nicht sicheren und mit sicheren PC's (auch mit gekauften Sicherheitsprogrammen). Wie wollt IHR wissen woran es nun wirklich liegt?

sorry Nathilia, dass es Dich wirklich so arg erwischt hat. Hoffe für Dich, dass Blizzard eventuell noch einlenkt.

gruss

Asaghor


----------



## Caytrem (26. April 2008)

Accounts kann man nicht Hacken 
außer man hat deinen Kopf gehacked
solang du nicht deine PW und ID so breitritts wie ein Politker seine versprechen wird und kann keiner deinen account hacken
was wie auch bei dir der fall ist
Du hast fleißig accounts getauscht dan hatt dich einer verarscht und BAM
haste keine ahnung was du machen musst

(diser fall trifft auf 2 1/2 - 3 personen mit disem Problem zu
1/2 sind die bei ebay verkauften/gekauften Accounts
mfg


----------



## Killer66 (26. April 2008)

Ich wurde auch zweimal gehackt... beide accounts... geleert und alles... ich war am verzweifeln... naja mehr als formatieren hilft da nicht... addons hab ich bisher keine neuen geholt. er sollte seinen pc mal komplett formatieren. alles weglöschen, dann neu aufsetzen, zuerst firewall und virenscanner drauf, dann wow installieren, dann sollte er wieder spielen können... von meinen accs wurden auch chars unwiderruflich gelöscht... aber naja... das is wohl blizzards art leute zu vergraulen, zum glück waren es bei mir nur kleine lowtwinks...


----------



## Ragile (26. April 2008)

> Sorry, aber wer sich 3 mal hacken lässt, der sollte die Schuld ernsthaft bei sich selbst suchen und nicht bei anderen.


Genau meine Meinung. Seit ich einen eigenen Pc habe hatte ich noch NIE einen virus oder einen keylogger oder sonst was, wenn man auch nur ein bisschen nachdenkt bevor man was runterlädt/anklickt dann hat man fast alle viren umgangen für den rest sorgt dann das AntiVir programm.

Gruss Ragi


----------



## Apex (26. April 2008)

hmm ganz doofe frage, bitte nicht falsch verstehen...

aber bist du dir sicher des auf auf der "offizielen" seite dein pw "erneuert" hast ?


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Asaghor schrieb:


> Wie wollt IHR wissen woran es nun wirklich liegt?



Das Sicherheitsproblem sitzt ja in der Regel vor dem Rechner. 
Einen PC mit Virenscanner, Firewall, etc. zu schützen ist eine Sache, nutzt aber bei entsprechend fahrlässigem Benutzerverhalten auch nur bedingt.


----------



## Yenwer (26. April 2008)

Windows Firewall taugt was ... UI .... Der größte Fehler diese Firewall ist wohl, daß sie nur eingehende Verbindungen abfrägt und nicht, die Ports auf ausgehende Verbindungen prüft. Geh ich also davon aus, man gibt einer Anwendung, Ports frei, dann wird da nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts, von der Kommunikation gefiltert. Im Zusammenspiel, mit dem, weniger guten Sicherheits und User Konzep, von Windows kann das fatale Folgen bei allen DAU´s haben. 

@Topic

Ich find es ehr schwach von Blizz, daß sie die Chars nicht wieder herstellen, das ist für mich schon fraglich ob sie das dürfen. AGB hin oder her. Da AGB Teile unwiksam sind, wenn sie dem geltenden Recht widersprechen. Nur stellt sich auch die Frage ob sich der Aufwand einer Klage etc, wegen einen WOW Char lohnt, bzw überhaupt im Verhältnis zum Aufwand steht. Schade um die Chars, scheiße von Blizz, aber im Großen und Ganze leider wohl Pech gehabt ....


----------



## Lebeouf (26. April 2008)

wahrscheinlich ständig das password gewechselt aber nicht einmal die sicherheitsfrage die wahrscheinlich beim ersten hack vom hacker angepasst wurde ^^ 

somit kommt der jedesmal wieder zu dem password


----------



## BuzzerBeater (26. April 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> also, mein Account wurde auch mal gehackt allerdings hatte ich das Glück das alles wiederhergestellt wurde bis aufn letzten Kupfer. Ich hatte mir wahrscheinlich einen Keylogger eingefangen, so sagte es Blizzard. Allerdings bin ich dahintergekommen das son Spasti-Ex-Kolege mir über die Schulter geschaut hatt, wobei ich mir aber auch nur zu 99% sicher bin. Sollte ich irgentwann nochmal dahintergekommen oder er es zugeben sollte, brech ich ihn sein Schädel und für jeden Tag ( 2 Wochen ) die ich nicht zocken konnte trette ich ihn einmal ins Genick.
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal an was du für einen Stus schreibst. 

Du hast die Schnauze voll von der "Kiddy" Welt? Dann verkauf deinen PC, dann gibt es ein Flamenden Kiddy weniger.

Außerdem lässt dein Text sehr stark auf eine Suchtanfälligkeit schließen.

und zu guter letzt: Wegen solchen Leuten sagen immer alle Politiker, dass PC Spiele gewalt auslösen und verboten gehören. Ich finde auch, wenn ein SPIEL EIN SPIEL!!! solche Reaktionen hervorruft, dann sollte man diese Person davon fernhalten ...


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Wert im Verhältnis zu WAS? Zu hässlichen Windoofs Kisten? Nur weil das auch irgendwie Computer sind, kannst die leider nicht auf eine Stufe stellen, ein VW ist auch nur halb so teuer wie ein Mercedes, ist der Mercedes das dann nicht "Wert"? Oder ein Christian Audigier Cap kostet 5 mal soviel wie eins von Nike...auch nicht soviel "Wert"?
> Solche Vergleiche hinken, eine Sache ist immer soviel Wert, wie jemand anders bereit ist, dafür auszugeben. Und da kann man nun mal nicht nur Leistung vergleichen, sondern muss auch Kriterien wie Qualität, Design, Verarbeitung, Markenname usw mit einbeziehen in die "Wert"Rechnung.


da muss ich dir ausnahmsweisse recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leox (26. April 2008)

naja also wenn er jedes mal sein PW vom wow account ändert bringt das nix wenn vielleicht der der ihn hackt sein E-mail konto hat oder vielleicht einer seiner rl freude/familie oder sonst was ist.. oder er ist ein botter^^


----------



## SueySite (26. April 2008)

Mich persönlich würde ja mal interessieren, welche WoW "Fan" Seiten (ausser buffed) von den mehrmals gehackten Leuten so täglich besucht werden. 
Nach meinem dritten Hack und Windowsupdate besuche ich einige Seiten nicht mehr und hab seitdem auch keine unnatürlichen Auffälligkeiten mehr entdeckt.


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> Ich find es ehr schwach von Blizz, daß sie die Chars nicht wieder herstellen, das ist für mich schon fraglich ob sie das dürfen. AGB hin oder her. Da AGB Teile unwiksam sind, wenn sie dem geltenden Recht widersprechen. Nur stellt sich auch die Frage ob sich der Aufwand einer Klage etc, wegen einen WOW Char lohnt, bzw überhaupt im Verhältnis zum Aufwand steht. Schade um die Chars, scheiße von Blizz, aber im Großen und Ganze leider wohl Pech gehabt ....



Nur mal so: In den meisten anderen MMO's gibt es sowas nicht, da bügeln die Betreiber die Fehler der benutzer nicht einfach mal so aus. 
Wenn man dann so Tipps hört wie: "Wenn Du deinen Char umbenennen willst lösch ihn, lass einen Freund nen Char mit den Namen erstellen und dann deinen Char wiederherstellen!" wird einem auch ganz schnell klar warum.


----------



## SueySite (26. April 2008)

Hilfreich könnte es vielleicht auch sein, für brisante Dateneingaben die Windowseigene Bildschirmtastatur zu verwenden. Soweit ich weiß können da Keylogger nicht greifen. Lass mich da aber gern eines besseren Belehren (mit fundierten Quellen bitte ^^)

Was bisher mal noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde. Accounthack / Kulanz hin oder her. Ich werf mal noch nen Satz in den Raum "Der Ton macht die Musik" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht liegt´s ja auch daran dass die Chars nicht mehr hergestellt werden. Wer weiß. Alles nur spekulationen. 

Fakt ist, irgendwo muss da ne Lücke im System sein (ganz gleich welcher Art) Aus heiterem Himmel wird man nicht mehrmals gehackt. Vielleicht sollte man diese auch mal im Freundes- Bekanntenkreis suchen. Normalerweise löschen Farmer keine Chars, sondern Arbeiten soviel wie möglich damit.


----------



## Thoralfus (26. April 2008)

weißt du so sehr ich dir das glauben mag  .  aber einmal seinen acc verslutig gehen zu sehen des man  ja noch gelten lassen.   aber sich 3 x mal hintereinander  auf dem selben pc   der vom selben user benutzt wird   den wow acc wegnehmen zu lassen. da würde ich eher mich dafür anflamen als blizzard.  


Denn sollte man wie hier auch schon gelesen kleiber mal reflektieren wo man sich sonst noch so rumtreibt.


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Hilfreich könnte es vielleicht auch sein, für brisante Dateneingaben die Windowseigene Bildschirmtastatur zu verwenden. Soweit ich weiß können da Keylogger nicht greifen. Lass mich da aber gern eines besseren Belehren (mit fundierten Quellen bitte ^^)



Denke der Tipp ist schlüssig, das hat unsere Abuse ABteilung auch schon geraten.


----------



## Urengroll (26. April 2008)

also bei dem ersten anzeichen,das ich gehackt worden bin, würde ich mein komplettes system einmal deleten.

1 mal den char zurückbekommen ist ok, jetzt aber das ganz prozedere gleich 3 mal und dann rum whinen.

übel übel..........jeder sieht es anders. wenn ich ein puzzel zusammen stecke(10000 teile) und mir das einer hinwerfen würde, wäre ich im ersten moment auch angepsisst aber hey shit happens, kann im nach hinein nichts mehr dran ändern. das einzige was ich machen kann in zukunft aus meinen fehlern lernen und konsequenzen daraus ziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema hacken

wenn irgendwo irgendjemand reinkommen will, dann schafft er das auch. nur muss man gucken ob der zeitaufwand sich lohnt.
hey ich ich bin ottonormal, habe nichts ausergewöhliches auf dem rechner.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2008)

rudiross schrieb:


> Zum Thema MacOS == Linux
> Das ist schlicht falsch. Wenn Du mit Linux Kernel meinst: MacOS basiert auf einer Weiterentwicklung des Mach-Kernels, das ist ein Microkernel, und Linus würde Dir was erzählen, wenn Du den Linuxkernel damit gleichsetzt.
> 
> Wenn Du mit Linux GNU/Linux, also die Usertools meinst: Die meisten Systemprogramme einer Linuxdistribution stehen unter der GPL und wichtige Kernkomponenten wurden von der FSF (GNU-Project) entwickelt. MacOS basiert dagegen auf BSD Unix. Andere Lizenz, andere Implementierung.



Ich hab nur das wiedergegeben was ich gelesen/gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und n Mitarbeiter der ein ziemlicher BSD-Anhänger ist, meinte dass in den Macs derselbe Kernel wär wie in den Unix-Kisten.



@Thoryia, Wir reden aneinander vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Thoryia schrieb:


> Nun sag mir bitte nicht, das es für diesen Crack keine größere Herausforderung wäre, genau solche Viren für das angeblich SICHERE MacOS zu schreiben, statt immer und immer wieder für das allseits für seine geradezu lächerliche Sicherheit bekannte Windoofs? Das war die ersten 1.000.000 mal noch spannend und eine Herrausforderung, wurde mit großem ah und oh in der Szene bewundert, aber nun irgendwann abgelutscht.
> 
> Es geht hier nicht darum irgendwas zu FANGEN, sondern Leute zu ärgern siehe den Thread Ersteller. 99% der Viren auf dem Markt sind einfach nur NERVIG, löschen irgendwas, fahren runter, drucken, was weiss ich.


Von denen red ich doch garnich. Ich mein das Zeug das richtig Geld bringt und Userdaten ausspioniert.
Da ist auf nem Mac einfach zuwenig zu holen bzw. der Aufwand dazu ist zu gross.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es eben. Vielleicht wäre es möglich, zu einem unwahrscheinlichen 0,00000000000000000001% EINEN oder wenige MacOS zu befallen, aber eben nicht Millionen wie bei Windoofs. Genau deswegen "lohnt" sich der Aufwand der Crack's nicht, sich die Arbeit und Mühe zu machen.


Siehst, du kapierst es ja doch *g*



Thoryia schrieb:


> Denn berühmt wird er ja nur mit einem MASSENTAUGLICHEN Virus, keinem wo 5 Rechner befallen sind, gelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scheiss auf Berühmtheit. Die Zeiten sind vorbei.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Und jetzt komm BITTE nicht wieder mit einer Deiner Wassersuch oder Angel Metaphern wenn Du es noch nicht verstehst oder verstehen willst. Es gibt auch zig Millionen MacOS User, also das Argument zieht nicht!
> Wenn Du weiterhin darauf reitest, dann bist Du einfach ein ignoranter Windoofs User, exakt einer der Kunden die Billy so sehr mag.
> 
> 
> ...


Gabs nicht mal irgendwo ne Statistik, dass nur ca. 10% aller Computer Macs sind? *g*
Eure Zielgruppe ist einfach zu klein. Das ist alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> Lies einfach 2 weiter oben, keine Lust es noch einmal zu Wiederholen zum Thema Cracker und Herausforderung. Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat....na du weisst schon.
> Apple ein Nischenprodukt, echt witzig. Einer der Weltmarktführer bei Mp3 Playern(Ipod), Handheld PDA(Iphone) usw. und ALLE nutzen MacOS. Schau übrigens auch mal über den Tellerrand, dann siehst Du WIEVIELE Mac User es in den Staaten gibt allein. Von Marktanteilen NULL Ahnung, aber was von Nischenprodukten schwafeln.


Soso... zum benutzen eines iPods brauchts also nen Mac? Das ist doch seit Jahren nicht mehr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab nie gesagt, dass Apple ein Nischenprodukt ist. Der Mac ist eins. 

Und irgendwie hats Apple sogar geschafft, dass sich so überteuerter Kram mit weniger Features als die Konkurrenz trotzdem besser verkauft. (iPhone ohne UMTS etc., iPod ist teurer als vergleichbare Geräte mit teilweise mehr Features, etc..)

Ich hab nix gegen Apple. Ehrlich. Ich kann nur die meisten dieser SteveJobs-Jünger nicht ausstehn *g*
Und sobald Apple irgendwann mal mit dem Mac die 50% Marktanteilsgrenze hat, werden auch da richtig nette Viren/Trojaner/etc. kommen =)


----------



## Abraxox (26. April 2008)

das einzige und größte Problem ist meisten immer ca 30cm vor dem Bildschirm sonst gibt es keine anderen Probleme.


----------



## Darklegend (26. April 2008)

Hab das Problem auch drei mal gehabt. Das erste mal waren alle Items weg, Und beim zweiten mal alle Chars. Sah wie folgt aus, war in ner Ini und bekam nen Disconect als ich mich wieder eigeloggt habe hat die hälfte der Chars gefehlt, dann bekam ich wieder nen Disconect und danach waren alle Char weg. Hab dann Blizzard Kontaktet und die haben das beim ersten mal sofort behoben und beim 3 mal den Account gesperrt und nach 4 Tagen wieder behoben.  meinen Router resetet und neu eingerichtet, außerdem hab ich mir das Programm Ad Aware, Spybot und Avast Antivirus geholt. Die sind natürlich gleich fündig geworden, Trojaner, Viren ect. 

Und zu guter letzt hab ich mir noch eine Virtuelle Tastatur Installiert mit dem dem ich immer das passwort eingebe. Und Seit dem hab ich keine Probs mehr. 
              Spybot: http://spybot-search-destroy.softonic.de/ 
   Ad Aware: http://www.netzwelt.de/software/3464-adaware.html
Virtuelle Tastatur: http://www.chip.de/downloads/On-Screen-Key...e_28036869.html

Viel Spaß und Glück damit

So Far


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und n Mitarbeiter der ein ziemlicher BSD-Anhänger ist, meinte dass in den Macs derselbe Kernel wär wie in den Unix-Kisten.



Muss ne genetische Störung sein. Der Net BSD Freak bei uns ist gleichzeitig auch Apple-Jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. April 2008)

Abraxox schrieb:


> das einzige und größte Problem ist meisten immer ca 30cm vor dem Bildschirm sonst gibt es keine anderen Probleme.



Stimmt, aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung heraus sind 80-90% aller PC-Probleme nur OSI-Schicht-9- oder CKI-Fehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung heraus sind 80-90% aller PC-Probleme nur OSI-Schicht-9- oder CKI-Fehler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast PEBKAC vergessen :>


----------



## tworten (26. April 2008)

ich schätze der hatn tojaner aufm pc der ihn ausspioniert


----------



## Kyreen (26. April 2008)

> XXX Spielstunden, farmen, Inis, Raids, alles um sonst...



Die sind eh umsonst ^^


----------



## Prophi (26. April 2008)

Hallo, also ich kann garnicht verstehen warum sich einige darüber so aufregen.

Einen Account zu Hacken und an das Passwort und die ganzen Daten ranzukommen, 
kann auch sehr schwer sein.

Dies ist alles mit Arbeit verbunden den Charakter auszunehmen und alles rüber zu transferieren.
Ausserdem geht es manchmal nicht gut und man wird gesperrt.

Also ich finde man sollte mal an beide Seiten denken. Die Hacker haben meist genauso wie die Spieler wenig Zeit und schuften und schuften um an die Daten zu kommen.
Die Spieler so um die 14 Jahre rum haben nochmehr Zeit.

Wenn so eine egoistische Einstellung überall Herscht muss man sich nicht wundern das es immer zu Auseinandersetzungen zwischen einigen kommt.
Durch dieses Aufregen darüber zeigt ihr denen auch noch eure Schwäche.
Cool bleiben ist angesagt. Und Blizzard intressiert eh nicht euer rumgeheule, die wollen nur euer Geld sehen und das Ihr schön weiterspielt. Also bringt es ehh nix, sich darüber aufzuregen.

Ich finde gut das es solche und solche gibt. Die führen euch wenigstens mal vor Augen wieiviel Zeit ihr mit dem Endlosen Gefarme verbracht habt und das dort draussen noch die richtige Welt wartet, in der Ihr "Helden" werden könnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankey (26. April 2008)

3 x gehackt...

Selber schuld.

Blizzard hat Recht!


----------



## Thoryia (26. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> @Thoryia, Wir reden aneinander vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo, wir reden wirklich aneinander vorbei, Du aber auch am Thema dieses Threads, ich versuche mich immer ein wenig daran zu orientieren. 
Es ging hier doch gar nicht um ausspionieren von wichtigen Daten die Geld bringen, das sind dann eben KEINE Cracker! Erst reden wir von Cracker bzw Leuten die solchen Unsinn schreiben/machen wie dem TE wiederfahren ist, dann schwenkst Du in eine komplett andere Richtung!
Und Homecomputer zu hacken bringt sicher auch nicht "richtig" Geld, oder? Echte Hacker gehen da sicher nicht an Homecomputer, sondern brechen in Networks ein, da wo wirklich Daten lagern die Geld bringen. Und diese Networks sind dann wiederum 99,9% Linux Basierend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Siehst, du kapierst es ja doch *g*


Ähm ne? DU hast es nicht kapiert was ich schreibe. Aufwand gegen Nutzen bringt Crackern bei Apple nicht wie Du sagst weil es so wenig gibt (siehe oben) sondern weil das System ungleich sicherer ist. Wenn da wirklich ein Virus auftaucht dann kann der von den 50.000.000 Mac Rechnern die es vielleicht weltweit gibt 0,00000000000000000001% befallen. und nicht wie bei Windooofs einmal ins Network eingedrungen so gut wie alle.


> Scheiss auf Berühmtheit. Die Zeiten sind vorbei.


Wieder verwischen die Grenzen zwischen CRACKER und HACKER bei Dir. Cracker machen es nur der Publicity wegen, Hacker sind eine Underground Comunity die möglichst NICHT auffallen will.


> Gabs nicht mal irgendwo ne Statistik, dass nur ca. 10% aller Computer Macs sind? *g*
> Eure Zielgruppe ist einfach zu klein. Das ist alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geh mal von mehreren 100.000.000 bis eine Millarden Rechnern weltweit aus, dann wäre ein Marktanteil von 10% eine nicht kleine Summe. Wo da kein Anreiz ist, dieses System lahm zulegen sehe ich nicht, wenn es doch auch so leicht geht, wie Du sagst.


> Soso... zum benutzen eines iPods brauchts also nen Mac? Das ist doch seit Jahren nicht mehr so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also erst einmal Quotest Du was, das nicht auf Dich bezogen war, der andere Kollege behauptete nämlich genau das Apple ein Nischenprodukt ist. Und dann hab ich nie geschrieben das man ein Mac braucht für einen Ipod? Wie gesagt, lesen und so. Da steht das alle Geräte MacOS BENUTZEN, also als Betriebssystem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Und irgendwie hats Apple sogar geschafft, dass sich so überteuerter Kram mit weniger Features als die Konkurrenz trotzdem besser verkauft. (iPhone ohne UMTS etc., iPod ist teurer als vergleichbare Geräte mit teilweise mehr Features, etc..)


Liegt wohl daran, das es Avantgardistische Leute gibt, die sich von der grauen Mainstream Masse abheben wollen. Sag mir mal bitte ein Konkurrenz Produkt zum Iphone bei Markteinführung, das besser war? Ipod ist das genial einfachste und beste was man an einem Mp3 Player braucht, was willst da mehr an Features haben?


> Ich hab nix gegen Apple. Ehrlich. Ich kann nur die meisten dieser SteveJobs-Jünger nicht ausstehn *g*
> Und sobald Apple irgendwann mal mit dem Mac die 50% Marktanteilsgrenze hat, werden auch da richtig nette Viren/Trojaner/etc. kommen =)


Doch hast Du, du willst es nur nicht zu geben. Übrigens geht es mir mit Billy Fanbois nicht anders *g* Die Viren kommen auch so schon, nur finden Sie eben nicht so ein Tür und Tor offenes OS wie bei Windoofs. DAS ist der Unterschied. Es sagt niemand das es KEINE Viren Versuche beim MacOS gibt, nur bringen die eben nix. Google mal MacOS und Viren, Du wirst stauen...


----------



## Occasus (26. April 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit gegene Viren oder Keylogger. Du kanns dein System nicht dauerhaft Sauber halten. Is doch eigentlich Logisch, neue AntiViren Updates kommen doch immer nach den erscheinen der Viren, da kanns es doch schon längst zu Spät sein.
> 
> Zumal du auch bedenken muss das die meisten PC User einefach kein nötiges kleinegeld Übrig haben um sich ein Vernünftiges AntiViren Packet zu kaufen.
> mfg



ich nutze antivir-personal. ist kostenlos. und seit mehr als 2 jahren virus, trojaner und keylogger frei. und warum? weil ich mich nicht auf dubiösen seiten rum treibe. irgendwie kommt der trojaner ja auf sein system. 

wie schon gesagt von nichts kommt nichts.


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2008)

Ich bin kein Antivir-Fan, aber kann durchaus nachvollziehen dass jemand der sein Surfverhalten anpasst und ANtiVir nutzt sicherer fährt als jemand mit Nod32 oder Kaspersky der Warez wie blöde saugt.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ähm ne? DU hast es nicht kapiert was ich schreibe. Aufwand gegen Nutzen bringt Crackern bei Apple nicht wie Du sagst weil es so wenig gibt (siehe oben) sondern weil das System ungleich sicherer ist. Wenn da wirklich ein Virus auftaucht dann kann der von den 50.000.000 Mac Rechnern die es vielleicht weltweit gibt 0,00000000000000000001% befallen. und nicht wie bei Windooofs einmal ins Network eingedrungen so gut wie alle.



Wenn ein DAU davor sitzt kannst du das sicherste System der Welt haben und es wird trotzdem infiziert. Und ich kenne keinen IT-Professional, der einen Mac besitzt.

Rein theoretisch ist Windows auch nicht per se unsicher, das Problem sitzt (wie dieser Thread ja schön demonstriert, Windows-Firewall ausreichend, ich lach mich scheckig...) in den meisten Fällen VOR dem PC.



> Wieder verwischen die Grenzen zwischen CRACKER und HACKER bei Dir. Cracker machen es nur der Publicity wegen, Hacker sind eine Underground Comunity die möglichst NICHT auffallen will.



Bullshit. Die, die wegen der Aufmerksamkeit Schaden anrichten wollen sind ScriptKiddies und keine Cracker. Ein Cracker der Ahnung hat, was er da tut wird es in den meisten Fällen machen um sich selbst zu bereichern.

Siehe u.a. Botnetzwerke und Bankdatenklau via Trojaner.



> Liegt wohl daran, das es Avantgardistische Leute gibt, die sich von der grauen Mainstream Masse abheben wollen.



Der IPod IST mittlerweile die Mainstream-Masse im MP3-Player-Bereich. Mal davon abgesehen dass das Argument "Apple ist die Marke für Snobs und Juppies" auch nach hinten losgehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Sag mir mal bitte ein Konkurrenz Produkt zum Iphone bei Markteinführung, das besser war? Ipod ist das genial einfachste und beste was man an einem Mp3 Player braucht, was willst da mehr an Features haben?



Dieselben Features (und teilweise noch mehr), genauso einfache Bedienung und ähnliches Design gibt es auch von anderen Firmen (in meinem Beispiel SanDisk). Nur kostet es da die Hälfte und man braucht standardmäßig keine extra-Software dafür (Der WMP kann dasselbe wie ITunes und ist auf jedem Windows-PC bereits vorinstalliert).



> Doch hast Du, du willst es nur nicht zu geben. Übrigens geht es mir mit Billy Fanbois nicht anders *g* Die Viren kommen auch so schon, nur finden Sie eben nicht so ein Tür und Tor offenes OS wie bei Windoofs. DAS ist der Unterschied. Es sagt niemand das es KEINE Viren Versuche beim MacOS gibt, nur bringen die eben nix. Google mal MacOS und Viren, Du wirst stauen...



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Virus-Wettb...-/meldung/57950

Soviel zu "es gibt keine Sicherheitslücken in MacOS". Und auch bezeichnend, dass der Wettbewerb beendet werden sollte, "weil man der Entwicklung von MacOS-Viren keinen Vorschub leisten wollte". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieh es ein, das System ist genausowenig perfekt wie jede andere Software. Es ist einfach nur unattraktiv für Hacker.


----------



## Ela_77 (26. April 2008)

Also, nachdem ich teilweise manche Seiten hier nur einfach überflogen habe, finde ich es unglaublich, wenn ich Kommentare höre wie z.B.  selbst Schuld, mit Virenprogramm wäre es nicht passiert, Hirn einschalten.. etc...

Ich spiele WoW seit der Beta, nutze Avira AntiVir, Spybot, ZoneAlarm, Firefox und trotzdem wurde mein Account letzte Woche gehackt.

Es war ärgerlich, wobei ich Glück hatte und "nur" mein Gold verschwunden war.

Keiner ist 100% sicher davor. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso man auf den Leuten rumhacken muss denen es passiert ist?! Da ist doch überhaupt kein Sinn hinter..

In diesem Sinne....

LG,

Ela


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Jo, wir reden wirklich aneinander vorbei, Du aber auch am Thema dieses Threads, ich versuche mich immer ein wenig daran zu orientieren.


Finde ich nicht. Wir reden eigentlich immernoch vom selben Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> Es ging hier doch gar nicht um ausspionieren von wichtigen Daten die Geld bringen, das sind dann eben KEINE Cracker! Erst reden wir von Cracker bzw Leuten die solchen Unsinn schreiben/machen wie dem TE wiederfahren ist, dann schwenkst Du in eine komplett andere Richtung! Und Homecomputer zu hacken bringt sicher auch nicht "richtig" Geld, oder? Echte Hacker gehen da sicher nicht an Homecomputer, sondern brechen in Networks ein, da wo wirklich Daten lagern die Geld bringen. Und diese Networks sind dann wiederum 99,9% Linux Basierend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wie sich das lohnt... Was denkst du warum die WoW Accs dauernd gehackt werden? Aus Spass? Nö, weil man den Kram verkaufen kann.
Und Homecomputer hacken bringt auch massig Geld. Die Dinger kannst zu nem riesigen Botnetz zusammenschliessen und das Teil dann gegen Geld verkaufen oder vermieten.

Und echte Hacker gucken nur. Die zerstören nix. 
Die bösen nennt man "Cracker" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was die Networks angeht... ich behaupte mal das Gegenteil, der Grossteil basiert auf Windows. Sehr viele Firmen regeln ihren Kram über ActiveDirectory etc.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Ähm ne? DU hast es nicht kapiert was ich schreibe. Aufwand gegen Nutzen bringt Crackern bei Apple nicht wie Du sagst weil es so wenig gibt (siehe oben) sondern weil das System ungleich sicherer ist. Wenn da wirklich ein Virus auftaucht dann kann der von den 50.000.000 Mac Rechnern die es vielleicht weltweit gibt 0,00000000000000000001% befallen. und nicht wie bei Windooofs einmal ins Network eingedrungen so gut wie alle.



Ja... so n Mac ist sehr sicher
http://www.golem.de/showhigh2.php?file=/08...5.html&wort[]=patch
*g*

Ich finde leider das Zitat nicht mehr, aber irgend n Typ meinte mal, dass Mac-User in Hawaii-Hemden rumrennen, während Windows-User ne dicke Ritterrüstung anhaben. Sobald sich die Cracker anfangen für Macs zu interessieren, dürft ihr euch warm anziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> Wieder verwischen die Grenzen zwischen CRACKER und HACKER bei Dir. Cracker machen es nur der Publicity wegen, Hacker sind eine Underground Comunity die möglichst NICHT auffallen will.


Du hast doch oben selbst Cracker und Hacker verwechselt... das passiert halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> Geh mal von mehreren 100.000.000 bis eine Millarden Rechnern weltweit aus, dann wäre ein Marktanteil von 10% eine nicht kleine Summe. Wo da kein Anreiz ist, dieses System lahm zulegen sehe ich nicht, wenn es doch auch so leicht geht, wie Du sagst.


Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung und so...?



Thoryia schrieb:


> Also erst einmal Quotest Du was, das nicht auf Dich bezogen war, der andere Kollege behauptete nämlich genau das Apple ein Nischenprodukt ist. Und dann hab ich nie geschrieben das man ein Mac braucht für einen Ipod? Wie gesagt, lesen und so. Da steht das alle Geräte MacOS BENUTZEN, also als Betriebssystem!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bezweifle, dass die ein komplette MacOS benutzen. Das ist eher ne sehr kastrierte Version. Wobei ich eher vermute, dass es ne komplett neu gecodete Firmware sein muss.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, das es Avantgardistische Leute gibt, die sich von der grauen Mainstream Masse abheben wollen.


Sollen sie doch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte ein Konkurrenz Produkt zum Iphone bei Markteinführung, das besser war?


Kommt drauf an was du alles willst.
Weil fast jeder PDA hatte ca. dieselben Features.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Ipod ist das genial einfachste und beste was man an einem Mp3 Player braucht, *was willst da mehr an Features haben?*


Du hast grad den iPod selbst runtergemacht. Gratuliere *g*
Ich vermute mal, Videowiedergabe ist für dich in dem Fall ein unnötiges Feature?

Es gibt andere Player, die können auch Lieder und Videos abspielen, haben mehr Speicher als ein iPod aber kosten viel weniger. Beim iPod legst allein 50-100&#8364; fürs Design und den Apfel drauf.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Doch hast Du, du willst es nur nicht zu geben. Übrigens geht es mir mit Billy Fanbois nicht anders *g*


Ich bin kein Billy Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:
Draco, schreib mal langsamer. Nun siehts so aus, als hätte ich dir abgeschrieben *fg*


----------



## Draco1985 (26. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Draco, schreib mal langsamer. Nun siehts so aus, als hätte ich dir abgeschrieben *fg*



Zu Befehl, euer Modheit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (26. April 2008)

Sag mir mal bitte ein Konkurrenz Produkt zum Iphone bei Markteinführung, das besser war? 




hmmm kann man viele nennen. bsp. N95............LG Viewty(was ähnlich ist).......!
es ist einfach der name, der so viel kostet.



egal account gehackt zu bekommen ist kacke , deswegen ..............^^


----------



## BuzzerBeater (26. April 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte ein Konkurrenz Produkt zum Iphone bei Markteinführung, das besser war?
> hmmm kann man viele nennen. bsp. N95............LG Viewty(was ähnlich ist).......!
> es ist einfach der name, der so viel kostet.
> egal account gehackt zu bekommen ist kacke , deswegen ..............^^




Jap N95 8GB ist heute noch das non plus ultra, es ist dem Iphone in Sachen Technik um einiges Vorraus, wenn man den Touchscreen mal weglässt ist alles am N95 besser.


----------



## Thoryia (26. April 2008)

Ich klink mich an dieser Stelle aus, denn jetzt kommen wir von den schlechten Macs zum noch schlechteren Iphone bzw zum am schlechtesten Ipod.

Ich kann eurem Apple Flame durchaus nachvollziehen, und oute mich: ICH war nicht anders BEVOR ich gewechselt bin.
Aber nun kann ich objektiver beurteilen was besser ist, da ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier BEIDE Systeme benutze.

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, wenn nur genug Leute glauben, die Welt ist eine Scheibe und die Sonne kreist um die Erde und das immer und immer wieder eingetrichtert kriegen...dann ist das eben eine UNUMSTÖßLICHE Tatsache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne und an den TE haltet euch immer schön daran was Billy euch hinwirft, und glaubt der negativ Propaganda aus dem Hause Microsoft gegen Apple, das ist alles RICHTIG. Vergesst das tägliche Updaten nicht, haltet immer schön Virenscanner Up2Date dann wirds sicher auch mal ein sicheres System. Wenn nicht hält es zumindest die Software Industrie über Wasser.
Spätestens mit Vista 2100 wirds vielleicht mal so sicher wie mein....TI Taschenrechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (26. April 2008)

es gibt eine möglichkeit sich vollkommen gegen hacker, keylogger, trojaner usw. zu schtüzen:KEIN iNTERNET


----------



## Shadoweffect (26. April 2008)

Hacken != Kiddies, die anderen Kiddies den Acc klauen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_%28Computersicherheit%29


----------



## turageo (26. April 2008)

Josh940 schrieb:


> also wen ich mal was sagen darf:
> HACKER SIND DIE GRÖßTEN HUR******* DER WELT!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mal was sagen darf: schmeiß nicht alle Leute unter einen Hut. Hacker im Allgemeinen tun eigentlich nicht wirklich was schlimmes - eher im Gegenteil, aber das ist wohl eher wieder Standpunktsache. Ein beliebtes Beispiel: ein Hacker umgeht durch Ausnutzung unbekannter Sicherheitslücken die Kontrollabfragen einer großen deutschen Bank beim Onlinebanking, weist die Bank anschließend auf genannte Sicherheitslücken hin und bitte sie diese doch im Interesse der Kunden zu beheben. Vor Jahren wäre er für diese Arbeit und Leistung wohl in irgendeinem Unternehmen als Sicherheitsberater für IT-Systeme untergekommen, mittlerweile wohl eher verklagt, da Banken um Ihren Ruf fürchten müssten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich möchte Dir damit nur mal zeigen, dass es für die Allgemeinheit durchaus von Vorteil sein kann wenn jemand etwas *hackt*. Der Unterschied ist nur die Vorgehensweise nach dem Hack.

Für näheres guggst Du mal unter der Überschrift "Abgrenzung zum Begriff Cracker":
Wikipedia: Hacker

@Topic: Ich glaube, da liegt ein etwas falsches Verständnis von Keyloggern vor. Es muss nicht zwangsweise ein Add-on sein. Keylogger, Trojaner, Viren etc. kann man sich von überall einfangen. Ich würde ihm raten, das System komplett neu aufzusetzen (auch die besten Virenscanner finden noch lange nicht alles), nach der Windowsinstall erstmal Softwarefirewall (auch bei nem Router - hab ich mittlerweilen schon häufiger auch ohne gesehn nach dem Motto: "Router reicht ja aus") zusätzlich drauf sowie Virenschutzprogramm und Windowspatches alles auf dem neuesten Stand. Benutzer ohne Adminrechte anlegen und nur unter dem arbeiten, außer man müsste Software installieren o. Ä. (ist zwar umständlich aber is besser so). Noch mehr Tipps zum Thema Sicherheit gibts auf: www.google.de.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg turageo


----------



## Shadoweffect (26. April 2008)

Das das wichtigste vergessen: Eine aktuelle Version von Brain.exe


----------



## Windelpupser (26. April 2008)

epo schrieb:


> Logisch dass es der Spieler selbst in Schuld ist, wer denn auch sonst......
> Hat mal irgendwer nur so theoretisch und natürlich nur in der Fantasie möglich darüber nachgedacht dass Blizzard selber der Schwachpunkt in der Security sein könnte?
> 
> Also selbst bei meinem kostenlosen und fast überflüssigen eMail Account habe ich die Möglichkeit diverse Sonderzeichen, Umlaute oder andere kryptische Zeichen zu verwenden- was ein knacken der Anmeldedaten zumindest erheblichst erschwert- nur für meinen WoW Account, der fast soviel Zeit und Mühe gekostet hat wie ein Bankkonto da geht sowas seit drei Jahren immer noch nicht?  Komisch finde ich....
> ...



loollll xD Also meinen Account kann niemand hacken! Mein Benutzername ist ilor937 und da kommt sicher keiner drauf und dass mein Passwort : " IOSZE67SE8X " ist, da kommt auch keiner drauf!

Also ich würde sagen dass mein Account sehr sicher ist weil mein Passwort und Username nicht zu knacken sind


----------



## Fruchtgummi (26. April 2008)

Josh940 schrieb:


> also wen ich mal was sagen darf:
> HACKER SIND DIE GRÖßTEN HUR******* DER WELT!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hacker zerstören NICHT, das was du meinst sind Scriptkiddies und Cracker... also bitte erstmal informieren und dann schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abraxox (26. April 2008)

dann gibts trotzdem noch das größte problem wie schon geschrieben unzwar das was 30cm davor sitzt davor kann sich mancher leider nicht schützen da einige es dann trotzallem schaffen ihren rechner zu schrotten


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. April 2008)

Nur mal zum klareren verständnis es sind keine HACKER die euch auf dem leim gehen sondern pupertierende ScriptKiddies die n minderwertigkeitskomplex haben und von ihrer Mutter zu heiß gebadet wurden oder mit ihrem leben nicht selber klar kommen, denn ein richtiger hacker würde sein wissen und seine zeit nicht daran verschwenden den Accound eines Onlinerollenspiel zu knacken und zu löschen. 

Eindeutig Keylogger anders kann ich mir das auch net erklären oder keine vernünftige Firewall/nicht richtig eingestellt


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich klink mich an dieser Stelle aus, denn jetzt kommen wir von den schlechten Macs zum noch schlechteren Iphone bzw zum am schlechtesten Ipod.


Wer hat denn mit dem iPod/iPhone-Kram angefangen? *g*



Thoryia schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne und an den TE haltet euch immer schön daran was Billy euch hinwirft, und glaubt der negativ Propaganda aus dem Hause Microsoft gegen Apple, das ist alles RICHTIG. Vergesst das tägliche Updaten nicht, haltet immer schön Virenscanner Up2Date dann wirds sicher auch mal ein sicheres System. Wenn nicht hält es zumindest die Software Industrie über Wasser.
> Spätestens mit Vista 2100 wirds vielleicht mal so sicher wie mein....TI Taschenrechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Apple-Nutzer sollten ihre Sachen übrigens auch immer wieder aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch für eure Programme gibts Exploits.




Windelpupser schrieb:


> loollll xD Also meinen Account kann niemand hacken! Mein Benutzername ist ilor937 und da kommt sicher keiner drauf und dass mein Passwort : " IOSZE67SE8X " ist, da kommt auch keiner drauf!
> 
> Also ich würde sagen dass mein Account sehr sicher ist weil mein Passwort und Username nicht zu knacken sind


Kann ich so bestätigen. Der Acc ist unhackbar. Habs nicht geschafft mich erfolgreich mit deinen Daten einzuloggen.

*fg*


----------



## Krimson (26. April 2008)

Ich spiele auch zeit dem wow raus is und wurde Noch NIE gehackt ich änder jeden tag mein pw achte auf welche seiten ich gehe usw mein pc is geschütz und wieso macht er den den pc net neu lol wen er den neu macht is der keylogger weg und passiert auch net mehr ganz einfach


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (26. April 2008)

Also, weißt Du!

Wer die Zeit hat, mehrere T4s heranzuzüchten, das hat auch die Zeit, das noch einmal zu machen. Also heult hier nicht rum, Ihr Spielsüchtigen

Schöne Grüße vom Server Nera'thor


----------



## Turook (26. April 2008)

hier mal n kleiner tipp wie man die keylogger austricksen kann:

öffnet word -> schreibt einen undefinierbaren  text  der aus völlig verschiedenen wörtern besteht, wobei dann ein wort euer pw ist. Speichert das dokument.

So, und wenn ihr euch nun einloggen wollt dann öffnet euer word dokument in dem euer pw steht und fügt es mithilfe von copy and paste in wow ein, is vllt umständlich aber ziemlich sicher =)


----------



## Krimson (26. April 2008)

Turook schrieb:


> hier mal n kleiner tipp wie man die keylogger austricksen kann:
> 
> öffnet word -> schreibt einen undefinierbaren  text  der aus völlig verschiedenen wörtern besteht, wobei dann ein wort euer pw ist. Speichert das dokument.
> 
> So, und wenn ihr euch nun einloggen wollt dann öffnet euer word dokument in dem euer pw steht und fügt es mithilfe von copy and paste in wow ein, is vllt umständlich aber ziemlich sicher =)


egal ob dus rein kopierst der keylogger merkt sich auch das gib mal keylogger bei google ein oder bei ein viren programm steht ne beschreibung was der kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (26. April 2008)

Bitte lessen

Schutz vor Keyloggern

Schützen kann man sich vor Hardware-Keyloggern mit einer virtuellen Tastatur. Die Eingaben dieser Bildschirmtastatur zeichnet der Keylogger nicht mit auf. Deshalb ist es ratsam, diese zu nutzen, um sich vor Hardware-Keyloggern zu schützen.

Zum Schutz vor Software-Keyloggern sollte man sein System mit Anti-Spyware-Programmen oder aktuellen Virenscannern auf dem neuesten Stand halten.

is von http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keylogger


----------



## Darklegend (26. April 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> Bitte lessen
> 
> Schutz vor Keyloggern
> 
> ...



Ich hab heute schon nen link zu ner virtuellen Tatatur gepostet. Die benutz ich immer und funzt optimal^^

Spybot: http://spybot-search-destroy.softonic.de/
Ad Aware: http://www.netzwelt.de/software/3464-adaware.html
Virtuelle Tastatur: http://www.chip.de/downloads/On-Screen-Key...e_28036869.html


----------



## Thoryia (26. April 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> egal ob dus rein kopierst der keylogger merkt sich auch das gib mal keylogger bei google ein oder bei ein viren programm steht ne beschreibung was der kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja so ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit seiner Word Variante, sicher zeichnet der Logger alles mit was Du schreibst, nur ist der Datenmüll schwer vom PW zu trennen!

Als Beispiel dein PW ist dxccdfr3234

Du schreibst dann eben: fger334dffeg3grg23ddghh3dxccdfr3234wrww44trfhth5 oder VIIIIEL Länger.

Beim späteren Kopieren und einfügen des richtigen Ausschnittes wird kein Logger der Welt mitbekommen was relevante daten sind, und was nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (26. April 2008)

Kleiner Tipp von mir ....

System komplett neu aufsetzen

Norton Antivir 2008 Installen

Outpost Firewall Pro Installen

Dann sollte es klappen.....

Meiner Freundin wurde der Acc auch 2 mal gehackt. Danach habe ich das Obige durchgeführt auf ihrem PC und seid 6 Monaten ist absolute Ruhe.

Zusätzlich wurde ihr Passwort auf 12 Zeichen mit 4 Zahlen geändert.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Naja so ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit seiner Word Variante, sicher zeichnet der Logger alles mit was Du schreibst, nur ist der Datenmüll schwer vom PW zu trennen!
> 
> Als Beispiel dein PW ist dxccdfr3234
> 
> ...



Es gibt mittlerweile auch Keylogger die den Zwischenspeicher mitloggen.


----------



## Thoryia (26. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile auch Keylogger die den Zwischenspeicher mitloggen.


Ich sags ja, Windoofs. Da wollt ich einmal das System in Schutz nehmen und dann das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei Moment, du kopierst den ganzen Text aus der Word Datei in die PW Abfrage, dann mit linker Maustaste den Müll aufgezogen und mit Delete oder Backspace gelöscht. BÄM geht also doch, im Zwischenspeicher ist wieder der ganze Datenmüll den der Logger nicht trennen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Carcharoth, was denkst über diese theoretische Möglichkeit?


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wurde ihr Passwort auf 12 Zeichen mit 4 Zahlen geändert.



Danach gab Ihr Freund detailliertere Infos zum passwort in einem Forum bekannt und der nächste Accounthack folgte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimson (27. April 2008)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp von mir ....
> 
> System komplett neu aufsetzen
> 
> ...


sag ich doch^^


----------



## MacJunkie79 (27. April 2008)

auch wenn's offtopic ist, als MacJunkie muss ich mich kurz um die Apple-Irrtümer hier kümmern.

Apples Marktanteil am Computermarkt ist weltweit ca. 8%. Die meisten Apfel-Maschinen stehen in Amerika, aber in den restlichen Ländern dieser Erde hat der Win-PC das Sagen. iPhone, iPod und iTunes Musikstore haben nichts mit dem Marktanteil der Computer zu tun. Äpfel und Birnen kann man nu mal nicht addieren. Tatsächlich ist es in Deutschland sogar so, dass die meisten iPod-Benutzer Windows-Benutzer sind.

Das Mac OS X UNIX ist ein FreeBSD-Kernel MACH, der sogar bei Apple direkt zum freien Download steht. Allerdings ist der Rest des Betriebssystems - also Finder und Aqua nicht frei.

Die Windows-Firewall ist wirklich Mist (nur weil ichs vorhin irgendwo gelesen habe, dass sie's nicht sei). Einschränkung: In der Grundkonfiguration ist sie Mist.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (27. April 2008)

Nikigoestoimba schrieb:


> So, mein Anliegen, ich suche Leute denen was ähnliches passiert ist oder die welche kennen denen es passiert ist für eine offensieve im WoW-Europe forum.
> 
> Einem Offi aus unserer Gilde, weswegen auch immer, wird nun das 3. mal der Acc gehackt .... er wechselt seit dem ersten Hack 1 mal in der woche das PW.
> 
> ...



Sorry da habe ich kein Mitleid mehr mit und gebe Blizzard völlig recht wenn sie jetzt beim dritten mal den Account nicht wiederherstellen, irgendwann hat das nichts mehr mit Kulanz zu tun. Hier wurde von deinem Mitglied selber fahrlässig mit seinen Daten umgegangen. Zwei mal wurde der Account wieder hergestellt was mehr als Kuland von Blizzard war. Sorry nach dem zweiten mal hätte er sein Rechner besser Sichern müssen eventuell wäre ein neues Aufsetzen des selben sprich Formatieren der Festplatten usw. eine Maßnahem gewesen, dazu eine anständige Firewall und ein Viren sowie Spyware Sicherheitsprogramm hätten hier sicher das übrige getan.

Irgendwoher wird er sich den Keylogger eingefangen haben, sei es fragwürdige E-Mails geöffnet zu haben oder aber irgendwelche Service Seiten für WoW in anspruch genommen hat. Spielt auch keine Rolle er hat selber dafür sorge zu tragen das seine Daten sicher sind und sein Pc geschützt dies war offensichtlich nicht der Fall. Also ist ihm klar nachzuweisen das der Fehler auf seiner Seite liegt ergo ist Blizzard im recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich sags ja, Windoofs. Da wollt ich einmal das System in Schutz nehmen und dann das.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Würd mich net wundern, wenn die auch markierten Kram mitloggen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoryia schrieb:


> Carcharoth, was denkst über diese theoretische Möglichkeit?



kA, saug dir nen Logger und probiers aus *fg*


----------



## Shadoweffect (27. April 2008)

Ich zocke mit Wine unter Ubuntu^^


----------



## divmaster (27. April 2008)

Also es tut mir echt leid.... wenn solche Chars einfach weg sind. Aber drei mal den Acc hacken lassen ist wirklich doof. Wie schon gesagt, formatieren oder so wär sicher mal eine Idee gewesen. Wenn man das nicht kann...... Google fragen.

Warum man sich da jetzt so schwer tut, die Seite von Blizzard zu verstehen, kann ich nicht nachvolziehen.

Stellt euch immer das Beispiel anhand eines Autohauses vor.... Niemand hat sich jemals in einem Forum darüber beschwert, das BMW das Auto beim dritten mal nicht repariert, weil man ja schon wieder gegen die Mauer gefahren ist. 
Da ist sowas immer logisch.

Naja, wie gesagt ist das schon schade, aber nicht Bilzzards schuld.


----------



## Krimson (27. April 2008)

divmaster schrieb:


> Also es tut mir echt leid.... wenn solche Chars einfach weg sind. Aber drei mal den Acc hacken lassen ist wirklich doof. Wie schon gesagt, formatieren oder so wär sicher mal eine Idee gewesen. Wenn man das nicht kann...... Google fragen.
> 
> Warum man sich da jetzt so schwer tut, die Seite von Blizzard zu verstehen, kann ich nicht nachvolziehen.
> 
> ...



er is doch selber schuld wieso macht er net beim 1 mal den pc neu *nach denkt* also sowas


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (27. April 2008)

Blizzard ist DUMM! Und zu faul auf nen Knopf zu drücken, ich wünschte das Spiel sei von ner anderen Firma.
Und was die Hacker angeht.. das sind arme kleine Opfer die Tag und Nacht vorm PC sitzen aufn PC kotzen und sich in die Hose scheissen weil se ned aufs Klo gehen wollen. Diese Hacker sind alle H*********


----------



## ZidaneCologne (27. April 2008)

duden.de

ist definitiv nen blick wert


----------



## Genomchen (27. April 2008)

Hmmm.....ich find das Reissack pic nicht...hmmm wo isses nur...


----------



## DarthSveny (27. April 2008)

Also hier wird ja viel diskutiert über Keylogger, Virensacanner, Sicherheitslücken, Blizzard´s Security, vlt. ist es ja jemand aus dem Umfeld. Ein Kumpel z.B. der schaut dir ma kurz auf die Tastatur beim eingeben des PW´s und zwei Tage später löcht er deine Char´s.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neophytee (27. April 2008)

omG ihr habt sie net alle bzw die dei schreiben hacker sidn XXX ihr wist garnet was hacker sidn ! und hacker machen auch nix mit euren wow acc -.-


----------



## Süchtling (27. April 2008)

ich hab fast alles beiträge gelsen .... sage aber trotzdem er is selbst schuld hatte das euch schon nach dem 2 ten mal hab ich einfach win xp neu aufgesetzt


----------



## BimmBamm (27. April 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> ich hab fast alles beiträge gelsen .... sage aber trotzdem er is selbst schuld hatte das euch schon nach dem 2 ten mal hab ich einfach win xp neu aufgesetzt



Wichtigste Aktion nach Virenbefall / Keylogger / WoW-Account-"Hacking": System neu aufsetzen! Und zwar pur! Mit allem! Ein einmal befallenes System ist ein unsicheres System! Da hilft kein "Drüber-Installieren", sondern nur der "harte" Weg: Weg mit dem Bootrecord, weg mit allem, was drauf ist! Wer das nicht beachtet und sich später beschwert: Selbst Schuld! In jedem Hilfeboard der Welt, das auch nur ein wenig auf sich hält, wird der Hilfesuchende nämlich nur eine Antwort finden: Wenn das System hinüber ist: Neu machen! Mit allem!

Für die Sicherheit: Kein Internet-Explorer! Mozilla mit No-Script hilft. Kein Outlook! Keine Warez!!! (mit drei Ausrufezeichen, weil gerade die Warez oder No-CD-Cracks Keylogger u. ä. beinhalten). Niemals Dateien in eMails ohne Rückfrage anklicken! 

Virenscanner sind keine Sicherheit, genauso wenig wie "Firewalls" wie "Zone-Alarm" u. ä. Zum einen schützen sie nicht, wenn der User dahinter eh auf alles sein OK gibt; zum anderen haben auch diese Programme ihre Lücken. Wer meint, er könnte seinen PC ohne jede Vorsichtsmaßnahme im weltweiten Datenverkehr benutzen, ist selbst schuld, wenn etwas passiert. Kein Virenscanner, keine Firewall schützt vor dem unbedarften Umgang mit dem Medium Computer. 

Kurze Fragen an alle Computerbenutzer:

a) habt ihr einen "Ghost" (und wenn nein, warum nicht? Entsprechende Programme sind mittlerweile kostenlos)?

b) benutzt ihr statt Internet-Explorer oder Outlook, die in der Standardkonfiguration alles andere als sicher sind, Firefox, Netscape oder ähnliche Browser bzw. eMail-Programme, bei denen ihr darauf achtet, daß auf jeden Fall jegliche Script-Sprachen deaktiviert sind?

c) ist eure Datensicherung nicht  länger als vier Wochen her?

d) Seid ihr nicht als "Administrator" eingeloggt und wißt natürlich, was das bedeutet, weil ihr euch mit der Freigabetechnik der verschiedenen Windows-Systeme zumindest im Ansatz auseinandergesetzt habt?

e) Wechselt ihr eure kryptisch gehaltenen Passwörter (das meint, daß eurer LogIn wie "9Ka76hGa78" aussieht) jede Woche?

f) Habt ihr für jedes Forum etc. ein eigenes Passwort, das in einem Ordner zuhause an einem sicheren Ort  abgelegt und entsprechend aktualisiert (handschriftlich oder Ausdruck über einen Rechner ohne INet) wird?

g) Benutzt ihr für die Passwort-Eingabe in WoW ein Software-Keyboard, welches Keylogger zu 99% ausschließen kann?

e) Saugt ihr keinesfalls sog. "Warez" oder Software, die einen "CD-Crack" benötigt oder beinhaltet?

f) Klickt ihr niemals auf einen Link in einer eMail, bevor ihr nicht beim Absender nachgefragt habt?

g) Setzt eurer System von Grund auf neu auf, sobald ihr nur den kleinsten Verdacht einer Unregelmäßigkeit seht (siehe a) - mit einem Ghost geht das sehr schnell).

Wer alle Fragen mit "Ja!" beantwortet, ist zumindest halbwegs auch im Falle eines ganz normalen Computercrashs abgesichert. Wer nicht weiß, was manche Dinge in den Fragen bedeuten, sollte sich nachschulen lassen (es ist eh ein Unding, daß ein Virus dank Vollidioten einen Milliardenschaden anrichten kann, aber kein Mensch über einen Computerführerschein nachdenken mag). 

Ich wette, nicht mal 1 % der User hier im Forum beachtet diese _Grundausstattung_. Der Rest wie Firewall, Router-Freigaben oder Virenscanner folgt erst danach!

Grüße
Bimmbamm, nicht erst seit gestern in diesem Bereich tätig

-edit- Und ihr mögt mich "Faschist" nennen, aber ich bin nicht der Meinung, daß jeder Vollidiot Zugang zum weltweiten Netz erlangen sollte - ein Mindesmaß an Wissen über den Computer an sich und die Prozesse, die da ablaufen, sollten vorhanden sein. Altersfreigabe in Verbindung mit einem "Computerführerschein", wie es auch beim Autofahren Pflicht ist, sind nicht die schlechtesten Ideen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2008)

Neophytee schrieb:


> omG ihr habt sie net alle bzw die dei schreiben hacker sidn XXX ihr wist garnet was hacker sidn ! und hacker machen auch nix mit euren wow acc -.-



Ne stimmt Hacker sind sone Art Heinzelmännchen, die nur Gutes tun.

Hab gehört, letztens hat einer einen Account gehackt und dort die Twinks auf 70 gespielt, inkl. T4 und Epic Flugi.  
So sind sie die Hacker. Feine Kerle!!

(Ich vermute mal dein Post bezieht sich auf die Robion Hood - Mentalität aus der Anfangszeit der Hacker.
Das war mal so, is aber nimmer. leider)


----------



## BimmBamm (27. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> (Ich vermute mal dein Post bezieht sich auf die Robion Hood - Mentalität aus der Anfangszeit der Hacker.
> Das war mal so, is aber nimmer. leider)



Wie nah Begriffe aneinanderkleben sieht man in der Wikipedia: "In der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit wird er häufiger für Personen benutzt, die unbefugt Sicherheitsbarrieren umgehen und solche Lücken ausnutzen, wobei ‚Hacker’ abgrenzbar von ‚Skriptkiddie’ ist. Ein Hacker besitzt tiefe Grundlagenkenntnis, ein Skriptkiddie nicht."

Stichworte sollte hier "in der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit" sein. "Skriptkiddie" ist mit Sicherheit auch kein Begriff aus dem Duden. Er beschreibt allerdings größtenteils das, was sich die Leute in diesem Forum unter einem "Hacker" vorstellen: Nämlich jemanden, der sich unerlaubt Daten des eigenen PCs verschafft und diese entweder in seinem Sinne einsetzt oder einfach in zerstörerischer Weise gegen den Dateninhaber handelt.

Accounts werden weder "gehackt" oder "gecracked". Ich schlage die neuen Worte "gekeylogged" (was eine gewisse Dummheit des Users implementiert) oder "gegucklogt" (was eine gewisse Dummheit des Users voraussetzt) vor.

Grüße
Hannes


----------



## Thoryia (27. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Würd mich net wundern, wenn die auch markierten Kram mitloggen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unwahrscheinlich, da der ja nirgens gespeichert würde...


> kA, saug dir nen Logger und probiers aus *fg*


Ich such und such, aber finde keinen fürn Mac. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ne stimmt Hacker sind sone Art Heinzelmännchen, die nur Gutes tun.
> 
> Hab gehört, letztens hat einer einen Account gehackt und dort die Twinks auf 70 gespielt, inkl. T4 und Epic Flugi.
> So sind sie die Hacker. Feine Kerle!!
> ...


Doch , es ist schon immer noch so, man muss eben nur Unterscheiden und nicht alles in einen Topf werfen was so ähnlich klingt, da trägt allerdings die Presse immens zu bei. kuck mal hier, da stehts ganz gut getrennt umschrieben. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_%28Computersicherheit%29

Die Spinner die so etwas machen wie hier beschrieben sind Script Kiddys oder Cracker. Die Hacker Szene bleibt halt im Untergrund und will nicht auffallen, daher gibts eigentlich nur negativ Publicity von den genannten Idioten, die gerne dazu gehören wollen.


----------



## Jacksn (27. April 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Kurze Fragen an alle Computerbenutzer:
> 
> a) habt ihr einen "Ghost" (und wenn nein, warum nicht? Entsprechende Programme sind mittlerweile kostenlos)?



Sry für die Boon-Frage, aber was ist ein Ghost? Glaube kaum, dass du Norton Ghost meintest, oder?!?

Und an die "Ey,Alda guck google-moralisierenden-Zeigefinger-erheben"-Fraktion: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, was man suchen soll, hilft google auch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (27. April 2008)

wer inet explorer benutzt is selbst dran schuld is numal nur was für risikofreudige menschen...aber normalerweise weiß man das

zum thema: is schade um die chars von deinem freund aber irgendwo muss er schließlich einen keylogger hergehabt haben...un die kosten die bei blizz enstehen sin nunmal auch nich sehr gering wenn man dass m verallgemeinert


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2008)

Jacksn schrieb:


> Sry für die Boon-Frage, aber was ist ein Ghost? Glaube kaum, dass du Norton Ghost meintest, oder?!?



Er meint Datensicherungs-Software, er hat nur nicht geschafft sich da verständlich auszudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekrusch00 (27. April 2008)

Also mein tipp:
Rechner neu machen, festplatte formatieren, dann antivir drauf machen, mozilla firefox drauf machen (der lässt keine keylogger durch, nur wenn du eine verpackte datei mit einem keylogger öffnest) und dann gelegentlich im taksmanager gucken ob ein unbekannter prozess läuft, wenn ja NICHT mehr einloggen und wieder um hilde bitten, müsste aber nicht sein


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. April 2008)

Wer crackt den heute noch Accounts das geht doch viel einfacher!



> * Gildenbank leergeräumt durch Betrüger  |  31.03.2008 23:09:43 PDT
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Manche Leute schalten wohl beim WOW zocken ihr Gehirn ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gustav Gans (27. April 2008)

Ekrusch00 schrieb:


> Also mein tipp:
> ..., mozilla firefox drauf machen (der lässt keine keylogger durch, ...



Hallo, das wäre mir neu?

selbst hier im Forum war letztens ein Link mit den supertollen neuen Videos, oder wie du die Gildenbank leeren kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alle diese seiten konnte ich mit Mozilla aufrufen und führten zu einer Login Seite die der von Blizz sehr ähnlich ist, wer da nicht drauf achtet gibt so seine Accountdaten ein und braucht noch nicht mal ein Schadprogramm auf dem Pc zu haben.

Aber wenn ich das dritte mal gehackt werden würde und dann die Schuld bei jemand anderem suche, wie arm ist das denn?
Das wechseln der Passwörter ist die eine Sache, es nicht auf jeder Seite einzugeben und den PC nicht mit irgendwelchen kleinen Verbesserungen aus dem großen Internet zuzumüllen eine andere. 

Und das Blizzard das nciht unbegrenzt wiederherstellt auch zu verstehen
"Du mein Account ist wieder gehackt, stell bitte die T5 und die 10k Gold wieder her" Schlapplach weil die hab ich ja verkauft und so getan als ob Acc gehackt wurde. Auch das soll es geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ich mich auf einer Webseite mal mit meinen Accountdaten einlogge passiert nur über die Blizz Seite nicht über einen Link der irgendwo gepostet wird.

Aber blöd ist es natürlich für den Originalposter seinem Kumpel, aber so ist das Leben Dummheit wird bestraft.

-- 
Das Leben ist selten gerecht, oftmals absurd und manchmal beschissen.
Quelle : Familienspruch


----------



## Tyraila (27. April 2008)

epo schrieb:


> Logisch dass es der Spieler selbst in Schuld ist, wer denn auch sonst......
> Hat mal irgendwer nur so theoretisch und natürlich nur in der Fantasie möglich darüber nachgedacht dass Blizzard selber der Schwachpunkt in der Security sein könnte?
> 
> Also selbst bei meinem kostenlosen und fast überflüssigen eMail Account habe ich die Möglichkeit diverse Sonderzeichen, Umlaute oder andere kryptische Zeichen zu verwenden- was ein knacken der Anmeldedaten zumindest erheblichst erschwert- nur für meinen WoW Account, der fast soviel Zeit und Mühe gekostet hat wie ein Bankkonto da geht sowas seit drei Jahren immer noch nicht?  Komisch finde ich....
> ...





nich die schuld bei anderen suchen bitte!


----------



## Scred (27. April 2008)

hätte als gm auch kb mehr drauf dein freund könnte auch was nicht so legales machen(sicht von blizzard) zB das gold bei ebay verkaufen oder was weiß ich also das handeln von blizzard ist volkommen verständlich


----------



## Arahtor (27. April 2008)

es gibt doch schon edliche solche threads warum schaust du dort nicht mal rein (ich habe auch einen aufgemacht)


----------



## Draco1985 (27. April 2008)

Gustav schrieb:


> Hallo, das wäre mir neu?
> 
> selbst hier im Forum war letztens ein Link mit den supertollen neuen Videos, oder wie du die Gildenbank leeren kannst
> 
> ...



Das ist dann aber wieder ein klassisches ID-10-T-Problem, das hat nichts mit dem Browser zu tun. Wenn der USer blöd genug ist um seine Zugangsdaten irgendwo einzugeben wo er nicht 100% sicher ist dass es die richtige Seite ist, dann ist das sein eigener Fehler, keine Schwäche des Browsers.


----------



## Megamage (27. April 2008)

Du armer!
Hasse Blizz schon angeschrieben?


----------



## Krimson (27. April 2008)

Neophytee schrieb:


> omG ihr habt sie net alle bzw die dei schreiben hacker sidn XXX ihr wist garnet was hacker sidn ! und hacker machen auch nix mit euren wow acc -.-


ah die hacker sind also lieb wuste ich net ich glaube du hast keine ahnung HACKER sind kinder die vor den pc hocken und sich in pcs rein hacken sogesagt einlogen und sachen klauen vernichten usw wen du keine ahnung vom hacker hast dan google mal


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> ah die hacker sind also lieb wuste ich net ich glaube du hast keine ahnung HACKER sind kinder die vor den pc hocken und sich in pcs rein hacken sogesagt einlogen und sachen klauen vernichten usw wen du keine ahnung vom hacker hast dan google mal



Das mit dem Googeln würd ich dir auch empfehlen.
Hacker sind die guten.
Die bösen nennt man "Cracker" bzw. "Scriptkiddies"


----------



## Thoryia (27. April 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> ah die hacker sind also lieb wuste ich net ich glaube du hast keine ahnung HACKER sind kinder die vor den pc hocken und sich in pcs rein hacken sogesagt einlogen und sachen klauen vernichten usw wen du keine ahnung vom hacker hast dan google mal


Geil wie Du andere Flamest von wegen keine Ahnung...Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte...ach egal. Ich zitiere mich einfach selber, wollt ich schon immer mal.



Thoryia schrieb:


> Doch , es ist schon immer noch so, man muss eben nur Unterscheiden und nicht alles in einen Topf werfen was so ähnlich klingt, da trägt allerdings die Presse immens zu bei. kuck mal hier, da stehts ganz gut getrennt umschrieben. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_%28Computersicherheit%29
> 
> Die Spinner die so etwas machen wie hier beschrieben sind Script Kiddys oder Cracker. Die Hacker Szene bleibt halt im Untergrund und will nicht auffallen, daher gibts eigentlich nur negativ Publicity von den genannten Idioten, die gerne dazu gehören wollen.


Googlen ist ne tolle Sache, nur solltest Du dich auch dran halten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (27. April 2008)

vllt mal den rechner neu aufsätzen wie blöd muss man denn sein nach 2 hack hätte ich aller spätstens den rechner platt gemacht oder wen nicht gleich beim ersten mal so ist er doch selbst schuld wen man so blöd ist


----------



## Krimson (27. April 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> vllt mal den rechner neu aufsätzen wie blöd muss man denn sein nach 2 hack hätte ich aller spätstens den rechner platt gemacht oder wen nicht gleich beim ersten mal so ist er doch selbst schuld wen man so blöd ist


sagte ich ja auch ich häte schon beim 1 mal wo ich gehackt werde oder so den pc Neu gemacht naja kommt da von ich wurde noch nie gehackt und spiele zeir 3 jahren wow


----------



## Valiel (27. April 2008)

Bin auch noch nie gehacked worden und kann jedem nur empfehlen: Virenscanner, Softwarefirewall, finger weg von p*rnoseiten o.Ä., Passwörter aus zahlen und buchstaben zusammen würfeln allá 23fnch3428c oder so..

Mein Beileid an alle gehackten


----------



## Betrunkener (27. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das mit dem Googeln würd ich dir auch empfehlen.
> Hacker sind die guten.
> Die bösen nennt man "Cracker" bzw. "Scriptkiddies"



Danke meine Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Snowman_the schrieb:


> vllt mal den rechner neu aufsätzen wie blöd muss man denn sein nach 2 hack hätte ich aller spätstens den rechner platt gemacht oder wen nicht gleich beim ersten mal so ist er doch selbst schuld wen man so blöd ist






Krimson schrieb:


> sagte ich ja auch ich häte schon beim 1 mal wo ich gehackt werde oder so den pc Neu gemacht naja kommt da von ich wurde noch nie gehackt und spiele zeir 3 jahren wow



Ich mache doch nicht wegen nem online Game meinen Pc neu...Zur Info: Beim ORIGINAL windows kann man nur 3 mal seinen PC neu aufsetzen. Ab da muss man neu kaufen (windows). Ich weiß ja nicht wa sihr benutzt, aber entweder ist es das mit dem Pinguin ... mir fällt de rname nich ein (mac?) oder illegal, wenn ihr den pc so oft neu machen könnt...


----------



## masaeN (27. April 2008)

Naja kann auch mangelhaftes passwort haben obwohl er es 2x oder was weis ich wie oft gewechselt hat und keyloggermüssen nicht zwangsweise in Addons stecken ... kann auch nen trojaner gehabt haben was weiss ich darum immer schön sicherheitsupdates installiern .. keine komischen sachen im i-net angklicken nur von sicheren seiten downloaden ... etc etc etc ... firewall / antivir installiern und immer up-to-date halten ... so far und nach spätestens dem 2. mal sollte selbst der dümmste wissen das auch das pw ändern nix mehr hilft sondern irgendwo anders der fehler steckt .. .ciao


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (27. April 2008)

hi, also ich wurde auch schon einmal gehacct..stellte sich raus dass es ein keylogger war, aber zum thema:
dein freund hat schlicht und einfach pech gehabt, wenn man zum 3ten mal gehacct wird, würde mir das als gm schon sehr verdächtig vorkommen, gut kommt dann auch auf den zeitraum der haccs an, ich glaube zwar, dass er da nichts illegales macht, aber du musst blizz verstehen können. aber probieren geht über studieren schreib blizz halt mal an. schaun wa ma wat draus wird.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> Danke meine Worte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst dein Original Windows beliebig oft neu installieren.

Mac ist das mitm Apfel.
Und der Pinguin ist Linux 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (27. April 2008)

also,ich wurde noch nie gehacked. und ich spiele ~4 jahre.

2.5 jahre davon wow,alles restliche andere mmos.
und kein einziger hack. woran liegt das nun?
möglicher weise daran,das ich für 3 anti/spyware/adware programme zahle und diese licenziert sind ?

wer nur gratis versionen hat,sollte sich nicht wundern dass  nicht alle keyloger oder sonstiges endeckt wird(weis nun nicht ob dein leader nur gratis versionen nutzt).

und nochetwas:

wen ich schon 2 mal gehackt worden bin,hätte ich das pw bei einem anderen pc gemacht,vill sogar einfach auf einem firmen pc oder sonst wo,weil ich würd dann nichtmehr so sehr dem eigenen pc trauen^^.
(wie hier nun auch,weis ich nicht wo dein leader das pw eingegeben hat,wäre nett wen du das schreiben könntest ~~).

also: wem der pc wichtig ist,sollte großen wert auf sicherheit legen!


----------



## Krimson (28. April 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> also,ich wurde noch nie gehacked. und ich spiele ~4 jahre.


das kann nets ein wall wow es nur zeit 3 jahren gibt



Larandera schrieb:


> wen ich schon 2 mal gehackt worden bin,hätte ich das pw bei einem anderen pc gemacht,vill sogar einfach auf einem firmen pc oder sonst wo,weil ich würd dann nichtmehr so sehr dem eigenen pc trauen^^.
> (wie hier nun auch,weis ich nicht wo dein leader das pw eingegeben hat,wäre nett wen du das schreiben könntest ~~).
> 
> also: wem der pc wichtig ist,sollte großen wert auf sicherheit legen!


genau meine worte aber mann solte den pc neu machen sicher is sicher, wem der pc wichtig is SOLTE AUF SO WAS ACHTEN ich lass mein viren scanner usw jeden tag laufen usw das solte man und wen man schon beim 1 mal gehackt wurde macht man den pc neu aso und mann kan windows so oft neu aufsetzen wie man will und das Legal


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (28. April 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> tja selber schuld spiele wow seit 3 jahren (mit langen pausen) und wurde noch nie gehackt



kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## jeNoova (28. April 2008)

Nen Trojaner oder so..


----------



## Stonecloud (28. April 2008)

Krimson schrieb:


> das kann nets ein wall wow es nur zeit 3 jahren gibt


Les mal weiter, mensch da steht 2,5 Jahre wow und andere mmos, erst mal allesl esen dann meckern.

Also ich weiß auch nicht warum sich alle immer bewschweren, sollten froh sdein das blizz überhaupt was macht und 3 mal.. also echt das sind 3 mal zuviel


----------



## Stonecloud (28. April 2008)

PS pflaster am finger behindern die rechtschreibung erheblich ;-)


----------



## alnafura (1. Mai 2008)

Josh940 schrieb:


> also wen ich mal was sagen darf:
> HACKER SIND DIE GRÖßTEN HUR******* DER WELT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


es geht bei hackern nich um spaß
sondern nur drum um anderen leuten zu schaden
ich weiß das  ich nich die  feine  art


ja ich wurde vorgestern auch gehack aber das is das erstemal(account closen lassen damit hacker  kein dreck mit den char baut der gildenleader  is)

und  für  den  topic ersteller 
dein kollege soll den  rechner mal komplett plätten also auf deutsch formatieren
weil er hat  zu  80% nen key logger  drauf
 das man 1 mal gehackt wird ok (kann ja  zufall sein)
aba ab den drittenmal  is es kein zufall mehr  erstrechtnich wenn es  innerhalb einerwoche  geschiet 
irgendwo verstehe ich da schon das blizzard GM's team
weil jedesmal wenn se  sowasmachen ist  es verlorenes geld


achja  was  ich noch sagen wollte 
 chars wiederfreizuschalten ist keinesfalls 
häckchen ins kästchen und auf ok  klicken weil erst muss  alles  überprüft werden (da es manche  gibt  die  einfach so dumm sind  und  ihre  chars löschen und  sich dann kurtzdrauf  bei den GM's ausheulen)
[sorry  wollte  nimanden direckt ansprechen wenn sich jemand betroffen fühlt]

wie ihr  eure  zugangsdaten schützen könnt  findet  ihr  alles  auf  dieser seite
http://www.wow-europe.com/

also mein tipp  formatieren neu aufziehen das  game  und  dan zocken (mann kan auch ohne  AddOns  zocken is zwar  schwerer  ab es  ist  möglich)

ich wünsche  deinen kollegen viel glück und  hoffe das er  seine  chars  soch wieder bekommt

das  einzigste  addon was  ich imma  draufhabe  is  Omen2 und  das  reicht  auch


Mit freundlichen Gruß

Alnafura
Alnafurá
Hardriell

PS: meine  rechtschreibung  ist  nicht  die beste  aber  darauf kommt  es ja nicht an
(so sehe ich das  afjedenfall.....)


----------



## osama (1. Mai 2008)

ja würde auch neuinstallation empfehlen usw. ^^ gut 3 mal gehackt ist natürlich recht ärgerlich aber ich kann blizzard verstehen das es nach dem 3ten mal einfach zu viel ist


----------



## Tidoc (1. Mai 2008)

Neu installieren bringt nichts, wenn da so ein DAU Vorsitzt und auf jeden Link oder Anhang drückt


----------



## Xhapan (1. Mai 2008)

1. Auch wenns beim Thema vorbei geht ^^ Das kein Hacker ^^ 
Bitte definition anschaun.
Wer mutwillig in ein System einbricht um andere oder das System zu schaden ist ein Cracker.

2. Wird mein Account zweimal gehackt, Betriebssystem neuinstallieren. Danach das Passwort ändern 
und jetzt kommt vielleicht das wichtigste, neue Emailadresse ^^. Was bringt einem das Passwort zu ändern wenn der oder die deine Emailadresse hat ? Sonderlich schwer is es ja dann nicht das passwort wiederzubekommen ^^

3. Hilfreich ist immer eine Firewall. NEIN keine auf Software basierende. Alle Ports die nicht genutzt werden sperren. Weiß nicht ob Wow den Http port auch brauch, ausprobieren.
Gästeaccount bei Vista oder Xp entweder deaktivieren oder ein sehr sehr sehr langes passwort eingeben.
Druckerfreigabe über netzwerk abschalten. (= Gibst 1000. Seiten zu diesem Thema)

4. Wenns dann noch immer passiert, mehr zeit mit freundin verbringen, vielleicht ist die bissal angepisst auf dich ^^ ( weiß ja nie was frauen einfällt ^^ )

Mfg Xhapan


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (2. Mai 2008)

So ^^

Ein freundlicher GM hat ingame die Chars von ihm  wieder hergestellt, welches Blizz über die E-mail nicht mehr machen wollte, Ticket geschrieben mit nem kleinen neuen Twink, Kurz auf die GM antwort gewartet, alle Chars in 2 Minuten wieder da gewesen.


----------



## Fraze (2. Mai 2008)

gibt bestimmt viele leute die sich leech-bots laden und sich danach wundern das ihr account gehackt wurde...
und die meisten addons kann man bedenklos runterladen.
wenn ihr trotzdem angst habt, fragt einen freund der noch nie gehackt wurde und lasst euch die addons schicken, da sollte mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit kein keylogger oder sonstiges dabei sein. Natürlich gibt es keinen 100%igen Schutz.


----------



## maniac-kun (2. Mai 2008)

zieh die mein kleiner bruder wollte mich ärgern und hat meine chars gelöscht nummer durch wie schon erwähnt einen neuen char erstellen und nen ticket schreiben wird meistens ohne ärger gemacht


----------



## Tyraila (2. Mai 2008)

wow das thema nimmt ja überhand.

das die Chars wieder da sind ist wenigstens eine gute nachricht für all die die ihn kennen und schätzen (bzw. er hat dort freunde , was ich mal denke)




er soll doch sein pc bisschen schützen
ich hab auch ein windows und allein da sind 1 firewall (nicht die von windows , die ist deaktiviert) und 1 antispyware und 1 antivirus und dort ist noch keiner rangekommen.


: ) vll mal als tipp


anti spyware
antivirus
zoom alarm

www.chip.de 



Tyraila


----------



## Dradius (2. Mai 2008)

Hi habe auch mal ne Frage wie lange wird blizz wohl brauchen um mir meinen acc der geklaut wurde wieder zu geben habe am Dienstag nen webformular abgeschickt


----------



## Tyraila (2. Mai 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> Hi habe auch mal ne Frage wie lange wird blizz wohl brauchen um mir meinen acc der geklaut wurde wieder zu geben habe am Dienstag nen webformular abgeschickt





da es zum feiertag ging und dann das WE , kannste vll noch etwas länger warten. sonst schreibe eine E-mail.


----------



## Dradius (2. Mai 2008)

die sollen hine mache so wie es nämlich ausieht sind alle meine chars gelöscht worden und ich bezahle die auch noch^^


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Nein, Du bezahlst den Account und für die Sicherheit der Zugangsdaten bist Du verantwortlich.


----------



## Dradius (2. Mai 2008)

ja aber ich bezahle ja über Überweisung also die buchen ab obwohl ich net spielen kann das ist doch blöd will den acc wieder das ist echt ärgerlich. ich spiele jetzt seit fast einen jahr und der acc wurde noch nie gehackt oder sowas weill ich immer Pws verwende wie 2nz32jfa und sowas ich hätte nie gedacht das das mal mir passieren könnte und dabei wechsel ich immer das pw 2 mal in der woche aber nochkomischer ist das die meinen Acc namen rausbekommen haben


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (2. Mai 2008)

bei freundin hat sich die schwester aus lauter wut in den acc eingeloggt und die chars gelöscht , sie wollte wiederherstellen lassen und GMs haben tatsächlich gemeint das ja keine andern leute das acc pw wissen sollen....

kann mann ur langgenug im offiziellen forum spammen und hoffen einem GM wird es zu bunt -.-

viel glück an alle die ihre chars gelöscht bekommen haben, zur wiederherstellung.

 Gruß das handy


----------



## frankymk (2. Mai 2008)

1. benutzt er Level Service oder hat benutzt?
2. hat er mal seinen pc ordentlich nach trojanern etc. durchforstet?
3. ich hab die 3 Jahre die ich WoW gezockt hab ein und das selbe PW gehabt und
    wurde NIE! gehackt...
4. hört auf mit WoW macht nich schöner wenn mans zockt ^-^


----------



## Dradius (2. Mai 2008)

Naja geschwister habe ich net^^ aber ich hoffe die stelln meine chars inklusive equip wieder her


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Dradius schrieb:


> ja aber ich bezahle ja über Überweisung also die buchen ab obwohl ich net spielen kann das ist doch blöd will den acc wieder das ist echt ärgerlich.



Cancel den Acc oder mach Rücklastschrift. Für den Betreiber zählt die Bereitstellung der Leistung, es ist unerheblich ob Du sie auch nutzt.


----------



## Illian1887 (2. Mai 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> also, mein Account wurde auch mal gehackt allerdings hatte ich das Glück das alles wiederhergestellt wurde bis aufn letzten Kupfer. Ich hatte mir wahrscheinlich einen Keylogger eingefangen, so sagte es Blizzard. Allerdings bin ich dahintergekommen das son Spasti-Ex-Kolege mir über die Schulter geschaut hatt, wobei ich mir aber auch nur zu 99% sicher bin. Sollte ich irgentwann nochmal dahintergekommen oder er es zugeben sollte, brech ich ihn sein Schädel und für jeden Tag ( 2 Wochen ) die ich nicht zocken konnte trette ich ihn einmal ins Genick.
> 
> ...


 
wow, ich finde deine Aussage kindisch


----------



## Zauberziege (2. Mai 2008)

Da die Chars gelöscht wurden und nicht ausgeräubert würde ich auf Acc charing tippen.
Ich habe selber schon von einem guten Freund das Angebot bekommen das er meinen Char levelt.
Hab ihm klar gesagt das ich NIEMANDEN meinen ACC sagen würde. Niemals.
Ansonsten kommt nur ein KEylogger in frage. Es ist so. 
Einen Acc zu hacken ist ziemlich schwer.
Man muss den Anmeldenamen UND das PW haben.
Eine fast unmögliche Aufgabe. 
Kleiner Tip. Niemals den I-Explorer benutzen. Das Ding kann sogar ein script Kiddie hacken.
Firefox oder Opera sind in der Regel sicher.

Ich spiele jetzt seit Ultima Online MMORPG , stellenweise mit mehreren Acc´s und wurde niemals gehackt.
Legt euch ein Paranoia zu was die sicherheit betrifft und dann passiert euch zu 99,) % nix.

Und wenn du zu den 0,1% gehörst, dann tust du mir wirklich leid.
Aber 3 mal gehackt??   Sry, aber das kann nur an dir liegen.


----------



## Forentroll (2. Mai 2008)

für Firefox gibt es außerdem dass Addon "NoScript". Ziemlich praktisch. Mein Acc wurde in 2,5 Jahren nicht gehackt ^^


----------



## Klondike (2. Mai 2008)

Blacksmurf schrieb:


> Naja die härte is bei manchen wird dann acc gebannt weil sie angeblich selbst alles gelöscht und vk haben, oder BoT's benutzt hätten naja Blizzard halt




omg köstlich diesen schrott mal wieder zu lesen, kam schon der vorwurf, ein gm hat den account gehackt um etwas dazuzuverdienen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn nachweislich der "hacker" auf dem account nen bot laufen hatte und man entschprechend den Tipps von Bliz vorgeht, dann wird der bann von warden etc. zurückgenommen und man bekommt ne mail, dass der account nun wieder clean ist und alle verwarnungen/strafen die durch den fremdzugriff eingetragen wurden entfernt werden...kann und konnte man oft genug nachlesen, aber dazu muss man lesen und verstehen können und bei nem spiel was leute mit nem iq unter zimmertemperatur anlockt, brauch man sich über einige auswüchse nicht zu wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die anderen die dann rumweinen kriegen es entweder nicht hin den account prüfen zu lassen, weil der nette freund, der den zufällig bei ebay verkaufte einen anderen namen hat...oder haben mal "voll die coolen cheats" ausprobieren wollen und wurden erwischt


----------



## Kriegsgeist (2. Mai 2008)

Vllt sollte sich dein Freund mal Spybot oder sowas runterladen, und wenn sowas 3 mal passiert is ers doch selbst schuld. Da kannste Blizzard keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2008)

Also ich kenn jemand ders Geschafft hat sich !4x! auf unterschiedliche weise den Acc hacken zu lassen^^


----------



## alnafura (3. Mai 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> omg köstlich diesen schrott mal wieder zu lesen, kam schon der vorwurf, ein gm hat den account gehackt um etwas dazuzuverdienen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm das  was du zittirt  hasst  is  interesant  
das  möchte  ich auch nochmal  ansprechen


Wenn ein account  gehackt wird wirde er nicht  von server  genommen weil die meinen das du dich selbst  gehackt  hast  (hättest du ma  die  sicherheits FAQ's gelesen wüstest  du was ich meine  also ich rate  es  dir  sogar  dringend  das  du das machst)

mein account  wurde  auch gecloost  da ich gehackt  wurde
aba ich HABER DIE e-mail von blizz RICHTIG DURCHGELESEN


und  zu den anderen
wenn du wirklich gehackt  wurdes dann wird   deinn account  auch irgendwann geöffnet  (das kann bis  zu 2 wochen dauern da GM's und  techniker  auch noch anderes  zu tun haben
also keep cool wenn du irgend  ne  frage  hast  über  dieses  tema dürfdest  du ein der mail bon blizzard.com  nen link dafür  finden

aba  sobald  dein account 3 mal hinternander  gehackt  wurde  und  das  in einen geringen zeitraum sag ich nur pech gehabt

MfK

Alnafura


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (3. Mai 2008)

...keinen Bock den ganzen Fred zu lesen.

Wer gehackt wird is selber schuld!
Wer auf solche Goldseller-Sites geht hat auch verdient gehackt zu werden!
Wer keine Ahnung von Internetsicherheit und Computerschutz hat sollte die Finger davon lassen!
Und nicht rumheulen ihr Gimps!

so long
Rhon


----------

